# Doctor Who



## Tikume (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

seit gestern ist die neue Staffel von Doctor Who gestartet und das verdient natürlich einen Thread.
Nach der Mini Serie Ponds Life gab es die erste Folge "Asylum of the Daleks zu sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPECCBoCn9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Die Mini-Serie Ponds Liefe sollte auf die neue Staffel einstimmen, was allerdings eher schlecht gelungen ist. Allerdings hat da jede Folge auch nur 1 Minute oder so.

Asylum of the Daleks beginnt dann unter anderem auch damit die Trennung Amy/Rory kurz nochmal zu thematisieren. 
Die Diskussion später zwischen Amy und Rory dass er mehr Liebe empfinden würde als sie fand ich emotional sehr gelungen. Dadurch dass die ganze trennungssache so derart plötzlich innerhalt der Serie kam, wirkte es auch etwas abgehakt.

Was die neuen Daleks angeht waren sie nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Im Prinzip die alte Nummer "Böser Alien sieht aus wie ein Mensch". Funktioniert. Ist aber nicht Originell.
Trotzdem fand ich die Szene in der Rettungskapsel ("Stupid me. I died outside." gelungen.

Den Einsatz des neuen Companions Jenna-Louise Coleman als Oswin in einer ganz anderen Rolle fand ich ein wenig verwirrend. Zumindest konnte man mal die Darstellerin beschnuppern. Von den Beinen her kommt sie jedenfalls schonmal nicht an Karen Gillan ran, das ist sicher  Schauspielerisch aber durchaus interessant, es lässt hoffen.

Unlogisch fand ich ein wenig dass die Daleks angekettet waren. Immerhin sind die doch recht hoch entwickelt, da sollte man andere Maßnahmen erwartet. Und geholfen haben die Ketten ja nicht viel.

Das Ende hat mir gefallen, ich (vermutlich stehe ich da allerdings ziemlich alleine da) hab es auch mal wieder nicht kommen sehen (trotz der Hinweise gleich zu Beginn).

Was die Folgen sind dass der Doctor aus dem Gedächtnis der Daleks gelöscht wurde wird sich noch zeigen. Ich denke mal er wird seine Feindschaft mit ihnen bald erneuern.

Memorable Quotes:
Übrlebender: "Stupid me. I died outside."

Dalek: "Egggzzzzzzzz."
Rory:  "Are those things eggs? You want this?"
Dalek: "Eggzz... term... in... ate."

Doctor: "How many Daleks are in there?"
Dalek Puppet: "A count has not been made. Millions, certainly."
Doctor: "All still alive?"
Dalek Puppet: "It has to be assumed. The Asylum is fully automated - supervision is not required."
Amy: "Armed?"
Dalek Puppet:"The Daleks are always armed."
Rory: "What colour? ... Sorry. There weren't any good questions left."

Doctor: "I'm just a man with a plan."

Rory: "Amy, it's me, do you remember me?"
*Amy gibt ihm eine Ohrfeige*
Rory: "She remembers me."


Rory: "Who killed all the Daleks?"
The Doctor: "Who do you think?"


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Deshalb konnte man das Ende ja gar nicht vorhersehen - hab mich gefragt, wo denn der verrückteste Dalek von allen bleibt. Ich glaub' nicht mal, daß der neue Companion hier eine ganz andere Rolle hatte; ich vermute eine Rettungsaktion in den nächsten Folgen, was die Erinnerungslücke der Daleks natürlich wieder rückgängig macht.

Und mir hat das Ende auch sehr, sehr gefallen!


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2012)

Spoiler



Ich hatte zwar irgendwo gelesen, dass die Rolle nichts mit dem neuem Companion zu tun hat, finde es aber gerade nicht mehr.

Im Prinzip wäre es aber schon logisch dass sie doch der neue Companion ist. Immerhin haben sie groß angekündigt dass es was Neues sein soll und ein irres Dalek-Genie würde das schon erfüllen ^^

Ich frag mich ob Amy/Rory bleibende Schäden von den Nao-Sonden davon tragen werden. Darüber wurde dann gar nichts mehr gesagt.


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

Spoiler






Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar irgendwo gelesen, dass die Rolle nichts mit dem neuem Companion zu tun hat, finde es aber gerade nicht mehr.



Nach Bildern der "Christmas-Episode" ist auf jeden Fall die Darstellerin wieder dabei - eventuell ist der neue Companion ein Vorfahr von Oswin Oswald.



> Im Prinzip wäre es aber schon logisch dass sie doch der neue Companion ist. Immerhin haben sie groß angekündigt dass es was Neues sein soll und ein irres Dalek-Genie würde das schon erfüllen ^^



Hätte auch was - ein Dalek, den man in "ihren" Szenen immer in ihrer Traumwelt erlebt. Aber daran glaub ich nicht wirklich...



> Ich frag mich ob Amy/Rory bleibende Schäden von den Nao-Sonden davon tragen werden. Darüber wurde dann gar nichts mehr gesagt.



Rory war ja geschützt - nur Amy nicht. Glaube aber nicht, daß das was mit dem durchgehenden Thema der Staffel zu tun hat. Gegen Ende sagt Oswin was von "Remember me!"; die Erinnerung der Daleks waren gelöscht - ich denke, daß sich daraus eine Problematik ergeben könnte.

Was mich ein wenig störte, waren die Puppets. Bisher hat man die gar nicht gesehen, aber die Nanobots scheinen so alt zu sein, daß sie auf dem Asylum-Planeten bereits existierten. Und man hat "Every Star Every Planet" nur ansatzweise gehört...


----------



## Jordin (4. September 2012)

Ab 12.9.2012 als Methadon bis die 7te Staffel im Winter in germany anläuft

Quelle


Ik freu mir!


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, dass sie Staffel 4 mit allen Specials bringen. 
Waters on Mars und The End of Time 1 & 2 sind einfach nur fucking episch. 


Spoiler



Ich liebe die Szene in Waters on Mars wo er verschwinden will um die Leute ihrem vorbestimmten Schicksal zu überlassen und dann zurückkommt und die Regeln neu definieren will .. um dann am Ende zu merken dass er zu weit gegangen ist.

Oder die Szene in End of Time wo Winfred sich eingesperrt hat und der Doctor weiss dass es sein Tod ist, wenn er ihn rettet und dann mit sich und seinem Schicksal hadert.



Nicht zu vergessen die Folge in der River Song den Doctor das letzte Mal trifft und er sie das erste Mal, oder der erste Auftritt der Weeping Angels.

Wobei ich gerade bei Doctor Who immer das englische bevorzugen würde.


----------



## win3ermute (4. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass sie Staffel 4 mit allen Specials bringen.
> Waters on Mars und The End of Time 1 & 2 sind einfach nur fucking episch.



Jo, "End of Time 2" mit ca. 20 Minuten "emotional porn" 
Wäre schlimm, wenn sie diese Sachen nicht ausstrahlen, da sie ja die Brücke zum nächsten Doctor schlagen - und Tennants Abgang ist tränenrührend...



> Nicht zu vergessen die Folge in der River Song den Doctor das letzte Mal trifft und er sie das erste Mal, oder der erste Auftritt der Weeping Angels.



Und natürlich die "Adipose"-Folge sowie mein spezieller Favorit; der superunheimliche "Midnight"...



> Wobei ich gerade bei Doctor Who immer das englische bevorzugen würde.



*brrr* Die deutschen Versionen will ich nicht mal als Auszüge hören.


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2012)

Midnight war ja nicht ganz so meins, dafür konntest Du ja mit "The Runaway Bride" was ich ziemlich geil fand nichts anfangen. Ich fand es einfach genial wie Donna dem armen Kerl einheizt


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIyiRHL-q5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tz2lj7EmkdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Das ist irgendwie blöd - da hat man einen freien Samstag und kann es irgendwie nicht erwarten, daß abends wird, weil dann... DINOSAURS ON A SPACESHIP!!!!

Tiku, wir müssen mal über GIF-bauen reden  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMIcGpxnTe0[/youtube]

Und sie sollen es endlich mal schaffen, das erweiterte Theme auf CD zu hauen - will endlich "Every Star Every Planet" in guter Qualität hören *quengel*:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdfvTVIJ2KE[/youtube]

Wo hattest Du noch mal Deinen Plüsch-Dalek her? Brauch jetzt auch sowas (und ein Adipose-Stress-Toy)!


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

http://whengeekswed.com/blog1/2012/09/05/bride-and-groom-dalek-wedding-cakes/

Dr Who Hochzeitstorten ^^

und dein plüsch dalekk kriegste zum bsp hier

http://www.getdigital.de/products/doctorwhodaleksprechendeplueschfigur

und das adipose stress toy

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e5ed/


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2012)

Dinosaurs on a spaceship!



Spoiler



Mier persönlich haben die beiden gestörten Roboter gut gefallen, ein Jammer dass sie zusammen mit Solomon draufgegangen sind.
Hier zeigte sich auch mal wieder die dunkle Seite des Doctors, er hat ihn absichtlich exekutiert für die Morde an den Silurians.


Riddell: "Dinosaurs ahead, lady at my side, about to be blown up. Not sure I've ever been happier."
Amy: "Shut up and shoot."

Doctor:
"Sit down, both of you. Ship does all the engineering, the controls are straightforward,
even a monkey could use them - oh, look - they're going to.
Guys, come on, comedy gold. Where's a Silurian audience when you need one?"

Doctor: "Is he all right?"
Rory: "He hates travelling. Makes him anxious. He only goes to the paper shop and golf."
Doctor: "What did you bring him for?"


----------



## win3ermute (10. September 2012)

Spoiler






Tikume schrieb:


> Mier persönlich haben die beiden gestörten Roboter gut gefallen, ein Jammer dass sie zusammen mit Solomon draufgegangen sind.



Giggelnd auf dem Boden gelegen - die beiden Vollpfosten kamen unerwartet! "Ohhhh, I'm sooooo scared! I think I spilled a little oil over there..."



> Hier zeigte sich auch mal wieder die dunkle Seite des Doctors, er hat ihn absichtlich exekutiert für die Morde an den Silurians.



Die Sau hatte es aber auch verdient; dem weine ich keine Träne nach!

Ansonsten wieder eine Highlight-Folge: Superschnell; jede Menge nette Einfälle und Sprüche (der Doctor küsst Rory auf den Mund wegen seines Einfalls, die Defensiv-Maßnahmen des Schiffes zu aktivieren; um ihn eine Sekunde später zu ohrfeigen, weil das eine Scheiss-Idee war; natürlich die "Doctor-Gang" und "Well done, Brian Pond!" "I'm not a POND!" usw.) - einziger Nachteil: Viel zu kurz!


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2012)

Und damit ist die letzte Folge bis Weihnachten gelaufen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade in der letzten Szene mit Amy wurde mir mal wieder klar, wieviel die Musik leistet. Szene/Stück sind genau aufeinander abgestimmt und einfach großartig. Ich hab jedenfalls geheult wie ein Schlosshund.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8firSq24gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten kam mir die Folge sehr kurz vor, hätten sie gerne eine Doppelfolge draus machen können.

Anfangs als der Deteltiv in den Fahrstuhl stieg, dachte ich: "Ach ja die Freiheitsstatue .. aber die ist ja nicht aus STein .. und nee das wäre zu bekloppt."
Kurze Zeit später wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Irgendwie nicht sinnvoll, aber schon geil 

Ansonsten fand ich auch die Szene mit den Babiesgeil als Rory sein Streichholz nzündet, neben ihm die Putte mit Blas-Mund und *wusch* ist das Streichholz aus.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Csjr8bXvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und was sagt ihr 2 dazu ? betet ihr die telefonzelle an ? ^^


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2012)

Also erstmal ist es keine Telefonzelle, sondern eine TARDIS (Time And Relative Dimensions In Space) deren Chamäleon Schaltkreis kaputt ist, so dass sie ständig aussieht wie eine Police-Box was keine normale Telefonzelle ist auch wenn diese Polizei-Zellen ein Telefon hatten.
Und Zweitens: Wenn ich was anbete ist es rothaarig, hat lange Beine und stammt aus Schottland.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und Zweitens: Wenn ich was anbete ist es rothaarig, hat lange Beine und stammt aus Schottland.



Ich komme doch gar nicht aus Schottland!


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2012)

Es hatte einen Grund, warum ich das soweit eingegrenzt habe ...


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2012)

Lustig es mal in der Reihenfolge zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xIec1mSptw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Christmas Special Incoming:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEJNzJqMtjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dienstag versinkt die Welt im Schnee...


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen und Übermorgen  laufen die Staffeln 5 und 6 bei Fox als Marathon.


http://www.foxchannel.de/doctor-who



*Für alle Fans des Zeitreisenden vom Planeten Gallifrey ist es das Weihnachtsgeschenk ihrer Träume: Vom 24. bis zum 26. Dezember zeigt FOX die brandneue Staffel 7 von „Doctor Who"!*


Was für eine schöne Bescherung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin normal kein O-Ton-Nazi aber Doctor Who muss man im Original schauen 

Bringen die eigentlih auch die Weihnachtsfolge der Staffel 7 die ja erst am 25.12. kommt? Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt auf den neuen Companion 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QROptbXX0-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit: Steht ja auf der Seite dass die Weihnachtsfolge dabei ist.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin normal kein O-Ton-Nazi aber Doctor Who muss man im Original schauen
> 
> Bringen die eigentlih auch die Weihnachtsfolge der Staffel 7 die ja erst am 25.12. kommt? Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt auf den neuen Companion
> 
> ...




Fox ist auch auf englisch zu empfangen, musst nicht gleich auswandern, wegen der BBC


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe kein funktionierendes TV-Gerät.



Spoiler



Hatte auf jeden Fall einige lustige Momente, die Weihnachtsfolge. Allen voran den Sontaran mit dem Gedächtnis Wurm.
Und Clara ist offenbar doch Oswin .. irgendwie .. böser Cliffhanger =P


----------



## Ogil (26. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler



Den Sontaran fand ich insgesamt herrlich - immer ganz vornehm im Anzug und die gewaehlte Ausdrucksweise vermischt mit Beleidigungen der schwaechlichen Menschlein.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXqXZepqgMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sieht man da nochmal Madame Vastra und auch einmal die Haushälterin aus der Christmas Folge als ne Art Monster - was hoffen lässt dass Straxx nochmal auftaucht.


----------



## Ascalonier (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem "Cliffhänger" ist pure Absicht.

Jeder der letzten Mittwoch die Folge mit den bösen Schneemännern gesehn hat ,müsste 

wissen,dass es eine Verbindung zwischen dem Soufflé-Girl und der jetztigen Clara 

 besteht.



Spoiler



Sei es durch einen Besuch in der Tardis oder durch die bekanntschaft mit den Schnee-

männern ausgelöst worden,denn Clara weiß bis kurz vor dem Tod nichts darüber,

dass sie das Soufflé-Girl ist.

Das hat den Doktor neugierig gemacht und der versucht nun in der nächsten

Folge mehr darüber herauszufinden .

Interressant ist,dass der Doktor trotz seinen Fertigkeiten als Timelord,

nicht erkennt ,dass sich die Personen ähneln.

 Irgendetwas verbirgt Clara ,aber was es ist werden wir erst nächsten Mittwoch erfahren


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der komplett enttäuscht ist?



Spoiler



Daß die "Snowmen" nur periphär auftauchen, war für mich schon sehr enttäuschend - aber dann das absolute NoGo; jene Klischeefalle, derentwegen ich eigentlich den Doctor schaue, weil er _eben nicht_ den üblichen Weg geht:

"Das passiert nur, wenn eine ganze verfickte Familie an Weihnachten flennt wie sonstwas!" Mein Weihnachtsessen hat bei dieser Szene fast eine Schleife gen Laptop vom Magen vollzogen...

Catness! Diesen typischen Weihnachtsscheiss (eine Klippe, die der Doctor sonst gekonnt umschiffte) in Verbindung mit der langweiligsten "Companion" überhaupt (ja, leidlich hypsch - und ansonsten völlig uninteressant) - hat Moffat geraucht? Hat er seine Medikamente nicht bekommen? 

Und was sollte dieser "StarTrek"-Charakter da? "Potatoe" war ok; eben so skurril, wie wir das Doctor-Who-Kabinett der Außerirdischen lieben. Aber diese "Lizard-Tante"; wie gesagt direkt aus dem schlechtem Drehbuch-Pool von StarTrek entwichen? Geht's noch?!

Sie müssen schon verdammt gute Geschütze auffahren, um mich nach diesem beschissenem Auftakt (und geschrieben ausgerechnet von Moffat!) noch bei der Stange zu halten. Es ist das erste Mal seit 6 1/2 Staffeln, daß ich so richtig, richtig enttäuscht bin!


----------



## Ascalonier (3. Januar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der komplett enttäuscht ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal ganz im ernst ...ich fand die Schnemänner sch****


Diese Folge ist ziemlich wichtig für den Doctor, denn das ist der Übergang von den Ponds zu dem Souffle-Girl.
Es geht zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr um die Aliens oder dem Sonterraner, es geht die ganze Folge nur um
den Doctor und Clara.
Der Rest wurde außen vor gelassen um den Leuten zu zeigen,dass der Doctor vllt. eine neue Begleitung bekommt.



------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2013)

Also wird die 7. Staffel bei uns wahrscheinlich im Juni/Juli 2013 fortgesetzt gell? 
Aber welcher Staffel entspringen die beiden Folgen kommenden Mittwoch? Amy Entscheidung und Hungrige Erde? 



Grad selber entdeckt: mitten aus der 5. Staffel ... man son gehoppe missfällt mir. Mit dem "Ende" der 7. war ich auch nicht überglücklich...


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2013)

Die 7te Staffel hat Halbzeit - ist also noch nicht zu Ende 
Die deutsche Synchro würde ich mir nicht geben wollen, das Original ist einfach um soviel besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZbKgsfGfXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVVVFFPt_oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (23. März 2013)

In einer Woche geht es weiter!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IROtC6cAT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvSk1rosmYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2013)

> Die Kult-Serie „Doctor Who" feiert am 23. November ihren 50. Geburtstag, denn im Jahre 1963 flimmerte der Doctor mit seiner TARDIS zum ersten Mal über die britischen Bildschirme. Gefeiert wird dieser Jahrestag natürlich gebührend mit einem Geburtstag-Special, für das die ehemaligen Stars David Tennant und Billie Piper verpflichtet wurden (Doctor Who: Zwei Darsteller kehren für Jubiläums-Special zurück).
> 
> Neben den aktuellen Hauptdarstellern Matt Smith und Jenna-Louise Coleman sind außerdem Schauspiel-Veteran John Hurt ((„Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt", „Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2")) und Joanna Page („Tatsächlich... Liebe") dabei.
> 
> Das 90-minütige Special wird am Samstag, den 23. November, auf BBC One ausgestrahlt. Darüber hinaus wird es auch in ausgewählten Kinos zu sehen sein. Als erste „Doctor Who"-Folge wird das Special außerdem in 3D gedreht. Das Drehbuch stammt von Showrunner Steven Moffat. Regie wird Nick Hurran (unter anderem „The Angels Take Manhattan") führen.


Quelle: Serienjunkies

Mr Moffat kann das gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als ich dieses Bild sah, bekam ich doch tatsächlich eine kleine Gänsehaut ^^

Und eine achte Staffel ist auch in Planung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2013)

Fünf neue Folgen und KEIN einziges Posting über die zweite Hälfte der 7. Staffel?

Meines Erachtens verständlich: Das waren fünf absolut durchschnittliche Folgen mit nur einem einzigen echten Highlight - der Rest völlig beliebig und sogar im Falle von "Journey to the centre of the TARDIS" fast langweilig. Frollein Coleman mag ganz schnuckelig aussehen, aber für mich ist sie völlig austauschbar und uninteressant. Schade auch, daß "Every star every planet" nur noch stark abgewandelt zu hören ist - das "epischste" Dr. Who-Theme ist wohl auch Geschichte.

Schade, daß der oben angemerkte "Epic Moment" nicht in einer wesentlich besseren Folge zu finden war - aber das hier ist der "Doctor" und Matt Smith von der besten Seite; da hatte ich Tränen in den Augen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KioS25JffTw[/youtube]


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2013)

Klares Jein von mir. Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass das Highlight bisher gefehlt hat.
Aber gerade "Journey to the centre of the TARDIS" hatte starke Szenen im Maschinenraum als Clara geschnallt hat wer sie da die ganze Zeit verfolgt.
Oder auch als der Doctor denkt dass sie sterben und Clara damit konfrontiert, dass sie schon mehrfach gestorben ist.

p.S.: Wer braucht schon rothaarige Companions


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klares Jein von mir.



Spalter ! Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wir dauernd einer Meinung wären!



> Oder auch als der Doctor denkt dass sie sterben und Clara damit konfrontiert, dass sie schon mehrfach gestorben ist.



Ich finde es eher bedenklich, daß die Nebenfiguren wie etwa der Android oder auch David Warner in "Cold War" interessanter sind als die Hauptperson - zumindest ist das mein Empfinden.



> p.S.: Wer braucht schon rothaarige Companions



Die Beine... die Beine... *sabber*


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2013)

man merkt eh erst, wie "gut" und unersetztbar der Beiläufer des Doctors ist, wenn er/sie abtritt und jemandem neues Platz machen muss. Aktuell finde ich Donnas Abgang am emotionalsten - zwischendurch immermal wieder dabei, aber irgendwie doch nicht ...


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2013)

Bei Donna fand ich eher den Auftakt gut. Ich glaube der Doctor hatte noch nie soviel Schiss


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

Es soll eine folge kommen / geben die The Doctors Name heist glaube das soll die letzte Folge werden :/


----------



## Ogil (13. Mai 2013)

Ja - das ist die naechste Folge, die letzte Folge dieser Staffel. Die naechste Staffel ist ja auch schon bestaetigt - mit gleichem Doktor und Clara...


----------



## Eyora (13. Mai 2013)

Ich werde mit dem neuen Doctor nicht richtig warm. Den zweiten fand ich bisher am besten.


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - das ist die naechste Folge, die letzte Folge dieser Staffel. Die naechste Staffel ist ja auch schon bestaetigt - mit gleichem Doktor und Clara...



Die letzte Folge dieser Staffel? Diese Staffel ist doch die siebte hm? Und haben wir die Siebte nicht mittendrin unterbrochen? Wie jetzt - nur noch eine letzte Folge der siebten Staffel? Ich werd leicht nervös...

Und wer ist denn der "neue" Doctor? Doch nicht etwa unser alter Matt Smith, welcher unseren beloved Dr so urtypisch britisch wie es ein Cumberbatch mit Sherlock Holmes machen kann. Mit dem habe ich mich so schnell angefreundet, als gäbe es nie andere ^^


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2013)

Die Staffel 7 hat 14 Folgen, davon sind 13 gelaufen (wobei einige die 14te wohl schon sehen durften da durch einen Unfall wohl die DVD boxen teils schon verschickt wurden).
Einen neuen Doctor wird es für die nächste Staffel nicht geben, Matt Smith bleibt - was ich gut finde.

Im November wird es ein Special geben zum Jubiläum wo wohl auch Tennant mitspielt.


Prequel zum Staffel-Finale:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtaIpkjF6Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Mai 2013)

Mal angenommen man würde Dr. Who zum ersten Mal schauen wollen.

Was würdet ihr raten wie ich vorzugehen habe? Sodass es zeitlich gesehen passt.

lg Mithrael


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2013)

In dem Falle würde ich wohl starten mit dem 2005er Reboot aka Staffel 1 nach dieser Rechnung. => http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Doctor-Who-Episoden#Staffel_1_Neu

Ich persönlich mag Eccleston nicht so und finde eigentlich dass Staffel 5 ein guter Einstieg ist. Wenn man 5, 6, 7 geschaut hat kann man dann mit 1 anfangen.
Man sollte auf jeden Fall auch nicht nur eine Folge schauen und dann urteilen sondern sich mind. ein paar auch ansehen.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag Eccleston nicht so und finde eigentlich dass Staffel 5 ein guter Einstieg ist. Wenn man 5, 6, 7 geschaut hat kann man dann mit 1 anfangen.



Ich habe mit 5 angefangen und das war IMHO kein perfekter Einstieg. Die 5. Staffel ist sehr, sehr stark mit der "Angel"-Doppelfolge (IMHO ungeschlagen - das war TV-Geschichte, bei der man "live" dabei war. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Blagen das traumatisiert hat) und der großartigen "Vincent"-Episode?

Tennant ist der "zweitbeste" Doctor nach Smith (wieder IMHO selbstverständlich). Warum mit dem "besten" anfangen, wenn dann die tollen Highlights ("Are you my mummy?" anyone?) doch ein wenig unspektakulärer ausfallen? Wenn man Smith dazu noch nicht kennt, dürfte der Abschied von Tennant erst einmal viel trauriger ausfallen.

Deshalb: Direkt von 1 an mit Eccleston, weil der "Companion" und seine Geschichte die erste Staffel überdauert. Dann die Höhepunkte mit Tennant (und das sind einige); dann die "Krönung".


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2013)

Der einzige Grund ist, dass man ev. mit Staffel 1 nicht ganz so schnell warm wird (wobei die auch gute Folgen hat - Are you my mummy?!).
Von der Abfolge her hast Du sicherlich recht 

Und die 4te Staffel (bzw. folgenden Specials) ist eh episch mit der Library, Waters on Mars, End of time.

Grade die Folge mit der Library kann man sich nach Staffel 6 nochmal anschauen, dann fetzt das Ende erst richtig


----------



## win3ermute (14. Mai 2013)

Da fällt mir doch glatt das hier ein - bei der Folge hat's mich echt gerissen, weil das komplett unerwartet kam  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdjfpriATv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Staffeln der Tennant-Zeit haben insgesamt doch eine Menge Highlights. Ich fand ja auch "Midnight" als herausragende Folge - die fandest Du glaube ich gar nicht so toll. Das ist eine hervorragende Studie in Terror; dazu klaustrophobisch inszeniert.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2013)

Die letzte Folge der Staffel ist nun gelaufen.



Spoiler



Die Whispermen fand ich extrem unnötig und the great intelligence war auch mehr Mittel zum Zweck.

Straxx, Vastra und Jenny sind eh immer super, auch diesmal.

"Emotional Porn" wie win3ermute sagen würde, war für mich vor allem die Szene zwischen dem Doctor und River Song.

Warum Clara das impossible girl ist wissen wir, die AUflösung war letztendlich doch weniger spektakulär als erwartet.

Fetter Cliffhanger am Schluß, mehr wird es wohl erst im November geben. Ich vermute mal dass der von John Hurt gespielte "Doctor" wohl kein sehr netter Zeitgenosse ist. Wohl eher jemand der etwas furchtbares getan hat.


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - das ist die naechste Folge, die letzte Folge dieser Staffel. Die naechste Staffel ist ja auch schon bestaetigt - mit gleichem Doktor und Clara...



Von wegen! Matt Smith ist 'raus: Matt Smith verlässt Doctor Who


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2013)

Puh, bin ja mal gespannt ob sie einen würdigen Nachfolger finden. Das nächste Jahr wird spannend


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juni 2013)

Ich find's Kagge! Erst Amy, nun auch noch Smith. Ich hoffe ja, daß John Hurt der Gegner der nächsten Staffel ist und nicht ein neuer "Anti-Doctor", den man als "scharfen Kontrast" und für "neue Wege" einsetzt...


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte Smith auch lieber behalten, aber dass es wechselt liegt halt auch in der Natur der Serie. Ändern kann ich es nicht also hoffe ich einfach 
Von mir aus könnte auch gerne Tennant nochmal zurück kommen aber das dürfte wohl keinesfalls passieren


----------



## Ascalonier (14. Juni 2013)

Warum sollten sich John hurt und David Tennant das antun sind doch die Gage in Hollywood viel besser als bei der BBC.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2013)

Bei der BC darf man aber Sex mit Kindern haben


----------



## Ascalonier (14. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei der BC darf man aber Sex mit Kindern haben




Noch schlimmer als auf der Neverland Ranch.


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2013)

Der neue Doctor ist Peter Capaldi.

Zumindest jetzt nichts wo ich schon im vornherein schreiend gegen die Wand laufe.


----------



## Brother Marine (4. August 2013)

Nun ist es amtlich. Peter Capaldi wird der zwölfte Doctor. Etwas älter aber durchaus sympatisch, ich bin gespannt.

Edit: da war Tikume schneller


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2013)

Und nun ist es raus: Der neue Doktor wird Peter Capaldi! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinungen? Ich persoenlich finde man haette ruehig etwas experimentierfreudiger sein koennen. Als Matt Smith angekuendigt wurde dachte jeder erstmal "Uhh - weiss nicht?" und letztlich war er grossartig. Peter Capaldi ist halt eher so eine "Ajo - passt schon"-Wahl - irgendwie halt passend aber nicht so wirklich aufregend...

PS: Jaja - ihr schneller, ich alt 

PPS: Zumal er als Doktor wahrscheinlich nicht tun darf was er am Besten kann: Ganz boese mit schottischem Akzent fluchen: Hier als Malcolm Tucker


----------



## Brother Marine (4. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> PPS: Zumal er als Doktor wahrscheinlich nicht tun darf was er am Besten kann: Ganz boese mit schottischem Akzent fluchen: Hier als Malcolm Tucker



Wär anstelle von Allons-Y und Geronimo vieleicht etwas gewagt, könnte man meinen.


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2013)

Jop, mutig ist die Wahl sicher nicht. Ich hab erst ne Weile überlegt woher ich ihn kenne - hat ja z.B. auch bei Torchwood den Frobisher gespielt.
Von den Bildern her könnte ich mnir gut einen Doctor vorstellen der etwas härter und kompromissloser ist bei ihm.
Aber mal abwarten, und im das zu beurteilen wird man sicher mind. ne Staffel mal geschaut haben müssen.


----------



## Saji (5. August 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jop, mutig ist die Wahl sicher nicht. Ich hab erst ne Weile überlegt woher ich ihn kenne - hat ja z.B. auch bei Torchwood den Frobisher gespielt.



Auch bei Doctor Who war er schon zu sehen, in 04x02 Fires of Pompeii. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Blf073f2Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2013)

Das schaut doch gut aus ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2013)

im buffedcast gehört der doktor hat nur 12 leben und das er in staffel 7 bei seinem 12ten leben wär

habe mir dr who staffel 1 bis 6 ausgeliehen und bis atm noch bei erste staffel mittel bei der folge mit den blechkisten mit den vielen armen und lampen die rumblinken und zerstören rufen.

verliert der doktor in den nächsten staffeln alle 12 leben ?

und was ist ein timelord und warum sieht seine tardis immer wie ne telefonzelle auch wenn sie 1860 noch nicht gab ?

und warum wird der doktor als katastrophenbote gedeutet ? es heisst immer wenn er da wär würde eine welt untergehen oder massenweise leute verletzt ?

irgendwie scheint der doktor auch stimmungschwankungen zu haben in der einen minute total depressiv in der nächste oh wie schön ist das leben.


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2013)

Du hast Dir nicht Staffeln 1-6 ausgeliehen sondern Staffeln 1-6 des Reboots. Das heisst der Doktor in der 1. Staffel die Du ausgeliehen hast ist schon der 9. Doktor...


----------



## win3ermute (15. August 2013)

*seufz*



Wynn schrieb:


> habe mir dr who staffel 1 bis 6 ausgeliehen und bis atm noch bei erste staffel mittel bei der folge mit den blechkisten mit den vielen armen und lampen die rumblinken und zerstören rufen.



DALEKS! Das nennt man DALEKS! Und sie schreien "Exterminate!" - ansonsten guggst Du in der falschen Sprache, weil der Doctor geht synchronisiert überhaupt nicht (wie man an der bescheuerten Übersetzung von "Exterminate!" bereits sieht)!



> verliert der doktor in den nächsten staffeln alle 12 leben ?



Siehe Ogils Post. Der Doctor feiert dieses Jahr sein 50jähriges - älteste TV-Serie überhaupt. Daß ein "Timelord" sich nur 12 Male nur regenerieren kann, ist übrigens ein Gesetz der "Timelords". Da der Doctor jedoch der letzte seiner Art ist, wird er einen Weg finden, auch dieses Gesetz zu umgehen, solange die Serie Erfolg hat...



> und was ist ein timelord und warum sieht seine tardis immer wie ne telefonzelle auch wenn sie 1860 noch nicht gab ?



Zu "Timelord" google halt. Die Tardis - das großartigste Schiff im gesamten Universum - kann normalerweise jede Form annehmen; allerdings ist des Doctors Tardis defekt und sieht deswegen immer wie eine Police-Box (googlen!) aus; nicht wie eine Telefonzelle!



> und warum wird der doktor als katastrophenbote gedeutet ? es heisst immer wenn er da wär würde eine welt untergehen oder massenweise leute verletzt ?



Schau Dir eine Staffel an, das beantwortet die Frage. 



> irgendwie scheint der doktor auch stimmungschwankungen zu haben in der einen minute total depressiv in der nächste oh wie schön ist das leben.



Er ist eben der Doctor und kein gewöhnliches Wesen. Sowohl Tennant als auch Smith haben epische Bad-Ass-Momente - siehe Doppelfolge "Angels" und sein Hinweis darauf, was man niemals in eine Falle locken sollte. Nur befürchte ich, daß auf deutsch von den Nuancen in der Stimme und der Betonung überhaupt nix übrigbleibt, was man "episch" nennen könnte...


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zu "Timelord" google halt. Die Tardis - das großartigste Schiff im gesamten Universum - kann normalerweise jede Form annehmen; allerdings ist des Doctors Tardis defekt und sieht deswegen immer wie eine Police-Box (googlen!) aus; nicht wie eine Telefonzelle!



Im Prinzip wurde das Ding gebaut um heisse Chicks abzuschleppen. Und das Geheimnis des Doctors ist vermutlich warum er sie nie flachlegt ...


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2013)

Day of the Doctor kommt am 23.11. auch ins Kino. Ich persönlich habe mir meine Karte schon gesichert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hRy2N2CMhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2013)

Der Tag nahet! Ich hoffe Ihr habt Eure Hausaufgaben gemacht und die "Night of the Doctor"-Miniepisode angeschaut? Falls nicht - hier nochmal die Gelegenheit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-U3jrS-uhuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2013)

Habe ich wobei ich da ganz fett das "Spoiler" Schild an diese Minisode heften würde


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2013)

win3ermute wird sicher quengeln. Zu humorig. Zuwenig Story. Zuviel Fanservice. Hat überraschend wenig an die letzte Serienfolge angeknüpft.

Ich fand ihn *geil* 

Soweit ich gehört habe, blieb den Fernseh-Zuschauern die Einführung von Strax (Popcorn can feel pain!) verwehrt.

Christmas Special Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMOOLd_44Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (24. November 2013)

Das einzige, was zu bequengeln ist, daß es eben nix zu bequengeln gibt! Alles richtig gemacht, sogar den sinnvollen 3D-Einsatz. Das mit den Gemälden war ein großartiger Einfall; alleine dafür hat Moffat ein paar Preise verdient. Mutig auch von der Storyline. 

Clara hat mir in dem Special dann erstmals so richtig gefallen. Nun freue ich mich auf das Weihnachtsspecial - und sogar auf den neuen Doctor! Giev!


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2013)

Eins meiner persönlichen Highlights war die Sache mit der Tür.


Spoiler



Da tüfteln die drei rum, um aus dem Tower zu kommen. Finden dann auch eine Lösung, freuen sich darüber wie unglaublich clever sie sind und ... die Tür war nie verschlossen



oder auch


Spoiler



Als der War Doctor auf seine beiden ältern (jüngeren? =P) ichs trifft und sie für Companions hält.
_They get younger all the time!_
Und als er dann erfährt, dass sie er sind:
_Am I having a mid-life crisis?_


Ich war mir vor dem Film nicht siocher, ob John Hurt da glänzen kann aber da hat er mich gekriegt


----------



## win3ermute (25. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eins meiner persönlichen Highlights war die Sache mit der Tür.



Es wimmelte geradezu von schönen Einfällen, Referenzen und netten Dialogen. Und besonders die beiden jüngeren Doctoren ergänzten sich prima - ich wünschte, es gäbe mehr Folgen von Smith und Tennant zusammen!

Habe mir danach erst die Mini-Episode angeschaut, das daß Special einleiten sollte. Wußte bis dato gar nicht, daß es auch einen "amerikanischen" Doctor bzw. einen Pilotfilm für eine nie realisierte Serie gab. Werde ich mir die Tage auch noch gönnen, zumal der Ami-Doctor damit ja zum anerkannten "Kanon" gehört.


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2013)

Dum de dum *BBC ONE Livestream schonmal raussuch*


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2013)

bin gerade bei staffel 3 und die gefällt mir immer mehr - davor staffel 1 und 2 waren nicht schlecht aber staffel 3 ist irgendwie besser


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2013)

Staffel 4 wird noch geiler 
Denk auch an die Specials die danach noch kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2OqPXzS-2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Dezember 2013)

Nanü, noch nix zum X-mas-Special?



Spoiler



What the fuck was this?! Ist irgendwer in der Lage, diese geballte Ladung von "Handlung" in nur einem Durchlauf zu begreifen? Auf der einen Seite so gut wie alle fiesen Widersacher des Doctors von den Daleks bis zu den Angels in einer Folge; dazu tatsächlich die Auflösungen bedeutender vorher aufgeworfener Rätsel (Explosion der Tardis; Herkunft der Silence; der Riss und natürlich die große Frage) in knapp 60 Minuten plus Amy plus neuer Doctor und noch ein wenig Weihnachterlei inkl. herrlicher Situationen und natürlich "NEVER, EVER, TELL ME THE RULES!"

Tasha Lem hat natürlich ein paar Fragen aufgeworfen ("You fought your inner psychopath all your life!"; dazu noch kann sie die Tardis besser fliegen als der Doctor - entweder kann Moffat Frauen an der Seite des Doctors nur in dieser Weise schreiben oder der Church-Mainframe ist identisch mit dem Library-Mainframe und Tasha ist eine Reinkarnation von River Song; die merkwürdigerweise dann jedoch den Körper des Doctors nicht kannte); hinzu fragt man sich natürlich, warum Clara nicht sofort die Lust verspürte, die Silence-Priester zu töten - jeder Mensch, der ein Fitzelchen der Mondlandungsaufnahme gesehen hat, weiß doch, was er zu tun hat, wenn die Silence auftaucht.

Einziges Manko: Smiths Abgang war weit weniger "emotional porn" als beim Vorgänger - immerhin Amy und die Fliege fiel auch endgültig. Claras Gesicht, als der neue Doctor erst anscheinend zielgerichtet ein paar Schalter der Tardis betätigt, um dann zu fragen, wie zum Teufel man dieses Ding fliege, war auch Gold wert .

Im Gegensatz zur eher enttäuschenden letzten Staffel haben die beiden letzten Specials wieder zur ursprünglichen "Schnelligkeit"; gepaart mit überbordenden Ideen, zurückgefunden. Mal sehen, was Moffat jetzt mit dem neuen Doctor so anstellt. Gallifrey wartet irgendwo da draußen!


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oJsC7oFzUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




sehr geniales staffel ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (28. Dezember 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nanü, noch nix zum X-mas-Special?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Stadt Weihnachten muss man immer die Wahrheit sagen.


----------



## Tikume (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin von der Folge ein wenig hin und hergerissen. Ich hätte mir eher eine Doppelfolge gewünscht als eine Vermischung mit einer Weihnachtsfolge.
Und doch hat diese Folge wieder soviele kleine Höhepunkte und geile Dialoge, dass ich sie nur gut finden kann.




Spoiler



Manche Sachen fand ich etwas unlogisch, da versuchen die Daleks in zu töten, schiessen die Stadt zu Brei und der Doctor verreckt an Altersschwäche weil sie es nicht schaffen mal vernünftig zu zielen.

Aber wenn er sowas dann kommentiert mit "Probably die of boredom before they shoot me.", dann muss man das irgendwie schon wieder gut finden.

"You've been trying to kill me
for centuries,and here I am, dying of old age.
If you want something done,
do it yourself."


Ich finde es auch schön, dass man die Folge mehrfach schauen und in den Dialogen doch immer noch was neues findet, eine Seite die man dem Ganzen vorher nicht abgewonnen hat.

z.B.:
"We all change...when you think about it.
We're all different people all through our lives.
And that's OK, that's good, you've got to keep moving, so long as you remember
all the people that you used to be."


----------



## brandtnersar (16. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

ich bin gespannt auf den neuen Doktor, freu mich schon .... 

Gruß


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2014)

also staffel 1 meh
staffel 2 geht so

Staffel 3 
Staffel 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wie staffel 5 wird


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute du wirst eine Vorliebe für rothaarige entwickeln


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2014)

Spoiler



ich mein wie episch wars denn das alle seine begleiter im staffelfinale als seine armee ihm halfen und dann rose einen menschlichen doktor bekam zum baby machen und alt werden



naja erstmal noch die 4 weihnachtspecial dann staffel 5 

mal bei gelegenheit schauen ob einer meiner sender torchwood wiederholt ^^


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2014)

Dir ist bewusst dass nach Staffel 4 noch einige Specials kommen wie Planet of the Dead, Waters on Mars und nicht zu vergessen The End of Time 1 & 2 (vom lieben win3ermute als "Emotional P0rn" betitelt) ?


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2014)

jo mein ich ja mit den 4 weihnachtsspecial dann staffel 5 ^^

aber die season 4 ist doch meist mit den normalen folgen beendet dann  und die specials sind halt etraxs ^^



Das ende von das ende der zeit

von welcher folge ist eingentlich deine signatur ? die ist mir irgendwie in der serie nicht so aufgefallen


----------



## zoizz (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Wynn' date='19 January 2014 - 19:12' timestamp='1390155149' post='3399799']


von welcher folge ist eingentlich deine signatur ? die ist mir irgendwie in der serie nicht so aufgefallen
[/quote]

Die Folge habe ich auch erst letztens gesehen: Der Tag des Doktors. Das 50-Jahres-Spezial war das mein ich. Und als die Szene kam, musste ich auch sofort an Tikus Sig denken ^^ und fand es auch gleich schade, nicht auf englisch geschaut zu haben ... 
Aber das war eine sehr schöne Folge, nachdem das Staffelfinale nicht zufriedenstellend war.


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2014)

Genau, am besten nach Ende von Staffel 7 schauen und danach dann das Xmas Special Time of the Doctor.

Ich hab für Day of the Doctor die deutschen Subs gemacht - die deutsche Version war stellenweise gruselig, auch von der Übersetzung selbst her.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2014)

bin fast schon wieder durch mit staffel 5 die rothaarige ist cool und der neue doktor scheint viel weniger depressionen zu haben


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2014)

Depressionen weniger, aber er hat definitiv seine "dunklen" Phasen.

In Staffel 6 gibt es definitiv auch einige geile Folgen. EIner meiner Favoriten ist ja "Let's kill Hitler" (allein der Titel schon ).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3p0GDlpVcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2014)

Vincent und der Doktor da am schluss das ende das war auch sehr emotional wieder

gestern das ende von staffel 5 gesehen




Spoiler



bissel sehr komisch das sie nur durch ihre gedanken den doktor wiederbrachte und dann das alle sich gegen den doktor verbündet hatten und dann noch die mysteriöse anspielung von river song








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPGuBtsrJjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dran denk das ich doktor who wegen der staffel die auf pro7 1x01 lief paar jahre nicht mehr weiterverfolgt war weil ging so aber nicht interesant und 2te staffel so lala

aber ab der dritten staffel richtig tempo - richtig emotional teilweise und teilweise auch witzig und teilweise taten mir die bösewichter wie der master sogar richtig leid

oder als der 10te doktor zum 11ten wurde sein letzter satz 

ich habe schon lange bei ner serie nicht mehr so mitgelitten/mitgefiebert


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2014)

neuer post weil über mir schon zuviel editiert ^^

wie geil war den die folge "die frau vom doktor"





Spoiler



als die seele von der tardis einen körper bekam und dann die selbe sätze wie der doktor nach seine rekarnation sprach und fand danach so schade das die tardis nicht mehr mit ihm sprechen konnte




die war ja mal wieder so emotional

wie ist eingentlich der charakter vom neuen doktor ?


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2014)

Es sind auch oft Details die man Anfangs gar nicht so bemerkt.


Spoiler



In Staffel 5 / Folge 13 gibt es am Anfang eine kurze Szene wo jemand der kleinen Amelia ihr Getränk aus der Hand reisst. Darüber denkt man Anfangs gar nicht so nach.
Später gibt es dann eine Szene wo Amelia Durst hat. Praktisch veranlagt springt der Doctor kurz in die Vergangenheit und klaut der Amelia dort mal eben ihr Getränk ...



Interessant ist es auch die Zeitlinie von River Song mal geordnet zu sehen. Würde ich mir aber erst nach Staffel 7 anschauen, gerade in Staffel 6 kommt da noch einiges (Spoilers).


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqpZx1USOTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Vom neuen Doctor hat man noch kaum was gesehen. Im Prinzip nur ein paar Sekunden nach der Regeneration was ja meistens eher eine Phase der totalen Verwirrung ist.


Spoiler



Er mag auf jeden Fall nicht die Farbe seiner Nieren 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BehwuPQm16A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

hatte gestern die folge mit hitler gesehen war ganz nett nur schienen sie den satz den du oben verlinkt hast entfernt zu haben in der deutschen folge 

ich bin jetzt bei den 4 letzten folgen angelangt 

nacht der angst war ja bissel creepy 



Spoiler



diese laufenden puppen zwillinge habe schon die zwillinge aus shining gehasst und den geist im tv von vor paar staffeln vorher das ist irgendwie subtiler grusel der fies ist wo man noch nicht so abgestumpft ist



axxo hätt ja sein gekonnt das ihr schon folgen mit den neuen doktor gesehen habt weil ihr ja im englischen schaut


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2014)

Auf Deutsch? Wenn man etwas nicht niemals nie macht, dann Doctor Who auf Deutsch schauen   
Das ist so, als würde Dir eine gute Fee eine heisse Nacht mit Carrie Fisher anbieten, die die Wahl zwischen der 1977er und der 2013er Version lassen und Du nimmst die Letztere.

Der Satz mit River ist übrigens auch in der deutschen Version (habe ich gecheckt).


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

hm, dann ist er mir nicht aufgefallen

so staffel 6 durch

sternenhimmel das ende war wieder kitschig schön zum tränen rühren


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2014)

Mal ein kleiner Vergleich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r701S-KOgQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2014)

okay beim 2ten merkt man es besonders 

aber habe schon bei true blood und got das mit den untertitel gehabt das ich dann meist mehr untertitel lese als von der serie mitbekomm ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2014)

Naja, Du hast ja die Chance noch einen zweiten Durchlauf am Ende zu machen 

Ich versteh dich da schon. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich weitaus besser Englisch verstehe seit ich vieles im Original schaue. Das ist im Prinzip lernen ohne Anstrengung - ganz nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp7GqORL9y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2014)

Jo 



> Rory: Hi. Ah, the cube in there. It just opened.
> Amy: The cube upstairs just spiked me and took my pulse!
> The Doctor: Really? Mine fired laser bolts and now it's surfing the 'net!
> Brian: You're never going to believe this. My cube just moved. It rattled.



Da bist Du jetzt praktisch am Ende der Amy Pond Ära. Schade dass es nur so wenih Folgen mit Rorys Dad waren, der Mann war cool.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

Jo find schade Amy Pond war meine Lieblingsbegleiterin bis jetzt 

allein wegen der szene hier



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





danach halt marta jones 

donna war okay und rose war nicht meine genauso wie der 9te doktor nicht so meiner war


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2014)

Donna war super, wenn die auf 180 war hatte der Doctor nix zu lachen ^^
Martha fand ich am langweiligsten.
Amy konnte dem Doctor halt wieder gut Paroli bieten und war dabei auch noch sexy.

Aber so hat jeder andere Vorlieben. Gibt auch viele Leute die Eccleston als Doctor am besten fanden, was ich nicht verstehe.

Den nächsten Companion (Clara) hast Du ja schon kennengelernt in der ersten Folge von Staffel 7


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

donna war halt nur gut wenn sie wütend war sonst war sie halt okay 

martha war halt doktor trifft doktor und wie sie 



Spoiler



mit der zerstörung der erde drohte und bei unit aktiv war




###
okay clara ist bis jetzt okay - ist halt keine amy genauso wie ja der charakter vom 12ten doktor unbekannt ist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDIT5A4QCkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Die Folge war mal wieder so richtig emotional am ende sein satz






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZxstVuut-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hätte mir für die beiden mehr ein happy end gewünscht aber wenigstens sind sie zusammen


----------



## Jordin (3. Februar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Donna war super


Für mich die Beste 


Spoiler



Hab geheult wie ein Schloßhund, bei der Gedächtnislöschung.


 Keine hat mich emotionstechnisch so sehr gekriegt wie Donna Noble!



> Martha fand ich am langweiligsten.


Seh' ich genauso.


Spoiler



Diese ganze UNIT-Getue fand ich (als Frau [vllt liegts daran]) ehr ermüdend.





> Amy [...] war [...] sexy.


Bpunkt!


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Keine hat mich emotionstechnisch so sehr gekriegt wie Donna Noble!



Amy Pond 

Und ja Amy war in allen situation immer cool und sexy 

Nur weiss einer warum der doktor immer Rotes haar haben will ?


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2014)

Will er ja nicht, das waren ja nur 2. Ich erinner mich jetzt auch nicht an eine andere Rothaarige.
Allerdings sind sie meist jung, hübsch und weiblich (im 50er Special gibt es da noch einen genialen Gag dazu).

Im Pinzip ist die TARDIS ne Art Pussy-Van


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2014)

hat einer mal fischstäbchen mit vanillepudding probiert ?

heute die folge gesehen



Spoiler



wo der doktor von den cybermen assimiliert wurde und dann gegen sich selbst gekämpft hat - interessante wendung das die cybermen plötzlich alles übernehmen konnten. basiert eingentlich die borg idee auf den cybermen von dr who aus den 60er/70er ? die grundidee ist ja die selbe nur hatten die bei star trek mehr moderne technik aber in der folge das cyberinterface sah sehr nach den borg aus ^^



clara wurde ja bei der schneemann folge vorgestellt wird mit folge zu folge besser mal schauen wie die sich in staffel 8 dann so macht mit den neuen doktor


so alle folgen durch

Frage



Spoiler



in der letzten folge sagt er ja er trägt holograpische kleidung - könnte es sein das der doktor schon immer nackt war und nur holograpische kleidung getragen hat ? 







Spoiler



das ende mit amy pond war auch sehr cool als der 11te doktor ging und er sie in einer vision sah und dann noch im hintergrund wake up instrumental lief





und thema stille




Spoiler



auch die herkunft der stille wurde gut genug erklärt das der riss nur entstanden ist durch den eingriff in die zeit und der doktor dadurch genau das machte was der eingriff verhindern sollte und die komischen aliens sind also beichtprister und die stille wurde ausgerufen damit der doktor die timelords nicht ruft 





nur warum 


Spoiler



kann der doktor die tardis nicht mehr fliegen ? hat er alle fähigkeiten verloren weil er jetzt wieder die 1te regneration ist und sozusagen noch ein unausgebildeter timelord ist ?


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFFwdnNuhos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYN6ruU672Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

in ca 5 wochen beginnt ja staffel 8 mal schauen wie der neue doktor ist ^^

ebend die River Song Timeline gefunden



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2014)

Zur River Song Timeline gibt es auch schöne Youtube Videos die man sich nach schauen der Serie mal reinziehen kann.


Die erste Folge der neuen Staffel kommt ins Kino.
Wenn unser Kino wieder mit am Start ist werde ich da sicherlich wieder reingehen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ET2KkJzgFnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Glaubt ihr das taugt ?


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2014)

Mhm den hatte ich gar nicht aufm Schirm, danke.

Ich denke mir wird es taugen, ich mag sowas. Ich mochte auch Saving Mr Banks z.B.

/edit: Habe ihn mir gestern noch aangeschaut und fand ihn gut. Ich habe auch davon profitiert, dass ich die erste Doctor Who Folge kannte, so dass da ein hoher Wiedererkennungswert war.
Gewisse Zitate die dann auch wieder einen Bezug zur Serie herstellen hat es damals sicher so nicht gegeben. Auf der einen Seite sicher ein netter bezug, auf der anderen Seite hat es ich aber auch ein bisschen rausgerissen aus dem Geschehen.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

ich kannte die erste folge nicht aber ich fand den film sehr gelungen

die ganzen kleinen details wie das geräusch der tardis erstellt wurde, wie ein unmotivierter bühnendarsteller das erste set baute, wie das erste intro kam und dann die piano einspielung vom ersten intro

auch fand ich die szene hier sehr gut



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYsH8343ILI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









gabs damals wirklich höhlenmenschen in der ersten folge oder wurden die entfernt ?


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> gabs damals wirklich höhlenmenschen in der ersten folge oder wurden die entfernt ?



Gab es. Zu Beginn war ja auch noch der junge dynamische Lehrer der Held und der Doctor mehr der seltsame Anhang.
Ich persönlich finde, dass man die alten Folgen nur noch schlecht schauen kann.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass man die alten Folgen nur noch schlecht schauen kann.



naja das ist doch inzwischen bei allen so  damals war noch ganz andere fernsehen 

raumpatrouile orion kann man sich auch nur noch des retro willens anschauen 

oder die monumental filme wie tschitti tschitti bäng bäng, die tollkühen männer in ihren fliegenden kisten und co würden heute keinen erfolg mehr haben 

oder die abenteuer von mini max und der klassiche batman mit adam west

oder bullit oder oder .....

man ist einfach inzwischen was anderes gewöhnt inzwischen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TivqZTq5u6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich warte seit dem trailer hier nur das staffel 8 beginnt 

mal schauen wieviel staffeln uns noch gegönnt sind bis die serie in versenkungen verschwindet


ich hatte halt nur mal altes buch aus der bücherei gelesen wo die dalekk vorgestellt wurden und ja da hat man schon gemerkt der doktor damals war wirklich noch anders


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2014)

Zuletzt in Staffel 1 bis 7 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOQMh8QqUYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2014)

Die Sachen vom Fan Orchestra sind auch sehr schön:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTpXcYzKY58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bewundere echt wie er das alles organisiert und zusammengelötet bekommt.


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

wenn wir schon bei instrumente sind ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fi3TK5s0pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







und da wär cool gewesen wenn man da live war ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIVXWRGnXKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBgCOCDpp-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P95wvlKGoBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. August 2014)

Robert Picardo ist eh der einzig wahre doctor  alles andere ist mumpitz


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2014)

Grad nochmal Silence in the library / Forest of the dead geschaut. Absolut großartig.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8Yssg1FBYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7Fhr-HapZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJ87LlXuURI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2014)

http://time.com/3161989/doctor-who-roles/


> *From Time Lords to crime lords, see the actors who played the doctor's second most famous roles*



Dungeons & Dragons, Gone in 60 Seconds, The Hobbit, Harry Pott and the Goblet of Fire

die bekannteren filme der letzten Jahre ^^




> Well, there is finally a porn for the Pond-loving perverse among you. Whovians that haven’t been able to get their Gallifreyan gonads off to anything but Day of the Daleks finally have a reason to polish their sonic screwdrivers, as Woodrockets unveiling _Doctor Whore_.




http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/the-sfw-trailer-for-april-oneils-doctor-who-porn-parody-is-here/


War ja nur eine Frage der zeit ^^


----------



## Stoneprince (23. August 2014)

Ich schaue mir regelmäßig alle Folgen des New Dr. Who an, also Ecclestone bis jetzt und find es einfach nur genial.
Schaue *nur auf deutsch* weil ich finde englisch macht nicht soviel Spaß,
ich hab mir einige meiner Lieblingsfolgen auf englisch angeschaut und
für mich geht umheimlich viel flair verloren.

Meine Lieblingsfolgen sind,
(unterstrichene sind  Folgen die ich fast jedes Wochenende anschaue
und fettmarkierte schaue ich sogar manchmal 2x hintereinander, absolute Lieblignsfolgen von mir...TOP FAVORIT)

1/12 - Böser Wolf (eigentlich alle Folgen mit Böser Wolf bzw Bad Wolf)

3/11 - Utopia
3/12 - Der Klang der Trommeln
3/13 - Der letzte Timelord

4/4 - Dicke Luft
4/5 - Mörderischer Himmel
4/12 - Die gestohlene Erde
4/13 - Das Ende der Reise
4/17 - Special: Das Ende der Zeit (1)
4/18 - Special: Das Ende der Zeit (2)

*5/1 - Fünf vor Zwölf
5/12 - Die Pandorica
5/13 - Der große Knall*

*6/7 - Demons Run*
6/8 - Gegen die Zeit

7/11 - Das Herz der TARDIS
7/14 - Der Name des Doktors
7/15 - Special: Der Tag des Doktors
7/16 - Special: Die Zeit des Doktors

Lieblingsdoktoren sind,
1. Platz: Matt Smith
2. Platz: David Tennant und John Hurt
3. Platz: Christopher Eccleston
(auf Peter Capaldi bin ich echt gespannt und freue mich das ein älterer Herr wieder den Doktor spielt)

Lieblingsbegleiter sind,
1. Platz: Amy und Rory Pond dazu natürlich River Song
2. Platz: Rose Tyler
3. Platz: Martha Jones
(mit Donna konnt ich nie was anfangen, die ist einfach zunervig)


Nerve meine Freunde manchmal mit Who-Zitaten und mit selbstgebastelten klingentönen und sowas, weil ich die Serie einfach Liebe.
Freue mich soriesig das hoffentlich bald die 8. Staffel aufdeutsch rauskot, vorher schaue ich es nicht, begründung ist oben.^^


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2014)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> Schaue *nur auf deutsch* weil ich finde englisch macht nicht soviel Spaß,
> ich hab mir einige meiner Lieblingsfolgen auf englisch angeschaut und
> für mich geht umheimlich viel flair verloren.



Naja, jeder wie er mag. Geschmäcker sind verschieden 

Aber ich kann das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Doctor Who auf deutsch ist ein Sakrileg und geht gar nicht.


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2014)

Sooo, bin grad ausm Kino zurück. 
Als Extra gab es wieder eine Einführung mit Strax in der er alle bisherigen Doctoren verarscht hat 
Desweiteren danach ein Behind the scenes.

Da die Renerationsfolgen nie die besten waren, hatte ich meine Erwartungen runtergeschraubt. 
Ich muss sagen, für eine erste Folge war die echt gut. Auf jeden Fall war ich jede Sekunde unterhalten.



Spoiler



Klar ist, dass wir hier keinen flirtenden netten Doctor hier haben. Die Szene wo er mit dem Cyborg in dem Ballon spricht samt Ergebnis zeigt das.
Auf der anderen Seite denke ich dass er innerlich auch sehr verletztlich ist. Zumindest wurde man darauf ja sozusagen mit dem Zaunpfahl hingewiesen. Dass sie Matt Smith nochmal aus der Kiste holen war ne Überraschung.
Das Verhältnis mit Clara scheint sich auch zu ändern (Give him hell) und erinnert mich an Donna. Ich hoffe mal davon kommt mehjr, das mag ich.

Ansonsten gab es ein paar schlöne Slapstick Einlagen mit Strax (Zeitung).

Die schlechteste Szene war für mich der Kampf gegen die Cyborgs. Immer wenn Vastra ihr Schwert in der Serie zieht denke ich: Jetzt müssste es doch mal abgehen.
Stattdessen viele Schnitte und eine wackelnde Kamera  Leute holt euch für sowas doch mal nen schönen Kampftrainer und macht fette Action.



Und der Dinosaurier in London war da doch nur um  win3ermute bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2014)

ich werd mir die aufnahme morgen anschauen 


Laut Nerdist soll er angeblich einen Mischung aus Doktor 1 und 3 sein und viel dunkler und schwer zu lieben


meinst das video tikume ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kS5ADHT9QYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2014)

Jop das war das Intro mit Strax.

Ich denke dass man die Staffel abwarten muss wie der Doctor so wird.



Spoiler



Vastra: "You might as well flirt with a mountain range."
Clara: "I did not flirt with him."
Vastra: "He flirted with you."
Clara: "How? He looked young. Who do you think that was for? Me?"
Vastra: "Everyone. I wear a veil as he wore a face - for the same reason."
Clara: "What reason?"
Vastra: "The oldest reason there is for anything... to be accepted."



Cyborg: "Self-destruction is against my basic program."
Doctor: "And murder is against mine!"
und:
Doctor: "You realise, of course, one of us is lying about our basic programming."
Cyborg: "Yes."
Doctor: "And I think we both know who that is."


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2014)

jo die anderen doktoren muss sich ja auch erst entfalten  

mal schauen ob der nächste dr wieder ein nebendarsteller von ner alten folge wird ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDwxTXypdlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2014)

Die Rolle die er in Torchwood hatte fand ich interessanter.
Staffel 3 war in Torchwood eh die beste. Allein wie übel sie ihren Helden da demontiert haben, auweia.


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2014)

torchwood habe ich probiert anzuschauen wurd aber nicht warm damit und als man mir erzählte das die erste staffel die beste wär habe ich es ganz gelassen 

naja morgen kann ich ja mitreden wenn ich die folge sah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er hat jedenfalls schon seine ersten memes ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2014)

Torchwood Staffel 1 und 2 sind halt alles einzelfolgen.
3 ist etliche Stufen düsterer und durchgehend. Meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand die beste.
4 ist dann zwar auch durchgehend aber nur solala.


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QpUXlZurpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2014)

Nochmal geschaut.


Spoiler



Die stärkste Szene ist für mich eigentlich die wo er und Clara getrennt werden und sie auf sich allein gestellt mit angehaltenen Atem versucht zu entkommen. Und man merkt richtig, dass sie der Überzeugung ist, dass er sie hängen lässt.


----------



## Stoneprince (24. August 2014)

Wieso Sakrileg? Finde deutsch einfach entspannter und die Witze kommen auch genial.
Zumal bei englisch einfach für mich viel Charme der Folge verloren geht.

Zu Torchwood:
Habe die Staffeln 1 und 2 auf DVD zuhaus und schaue sie wenn ich Lust habe,
Kinder Erde war sehr interessant und fand ich durchweg gut und Miracle Day muss ich nichts zusagen, das war der Hammer.
Generell bin ich vom TW sowas von überzeugt und find es schade das da derzeit nichts mehr kommen wird, soweit ich weiß.

Würde mich auf Folgen freuen bei Dr. Who mit Cpt. Jack weil ich ihn einfach mag und seine Art ist super.
Das düstere und mysteriöse was er hat war einfach geil und die suche nach dem Doktor immer war der Knaller auch das mit Utopia wo er an der TARDIS hing, ein Traum seine Folgen.

Staffel 1 und 2 waren wie gesagt gut aber fand 3 und 4 besser, wobei Kinder der Erde und Miracle Day für mich gleichwertig besser waren weil sie geile Story hatten, empfehle es jeden weil Torchwood und Dr. Who einfach zusammengehören da sie ineinander verknüpft und sehr komplex sind zusammen.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben - es ist ja dein gutes Recht die Version zu schauen die Dir mehr liegt.

Aber die deutsche Übersetzung fällt allein schon von den Sprechern deutlich ab (beim neuen Doctor muss man mal sehn) und die Übersetzung ist teils auch absolut lausig.
Ich hab für das 50er Jahre Specials die Subs gemacht, auch mit Orientierung an der deutschen Version und das war teilweise echt gruselig und korrekturwürdig.


----------



## Stoneprince (24. August 2014)

jo, jedem das seine.
Finde das englisch grausig und naja nicht würdig.

Zum glück gibts die Serie sowie auch Torchwood auf deutsch, sonst würde ich echt was verpassen.
Geht doch nix über Who an einen schönen Abend wo es regnet und gewittert, da kommt feeling auf.

Freue mich auf die nächste Staffel wenn sie auf deutsch zusehen ist.^^


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2014)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> jo, jedem das seine.
> Finde das englisch grausig und naja nicht würdig.



Du weißt aber, daß das englisch die Originalsprache ist und das die Schreiber und Produzenten genau dieses "grausige Englisch" in ihrer Serie möchten? Außerdem sprechen Engländer nun mal so...

Wie Tiku sagte, jedem das seine, aber als unwürdig darf hier zu Recht die lausige deutsche Synchro gelten, die so ziemlich alles an Charme und Wortwitz des Originals wegbügelt. 

Tiku: Das Dino-Mädel hätte aber gerne was kaputtmachen dürfen...


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2014)

Ich selbst bin natuerlich auch fuers Original - aber kann auch verstehen, dass man auf die Synchro ausweicht wenn die Sprachkenntnisse nicht gut genug sind um das Original entspannt geniessen zu koennen. Da ich noch nie eine Dr. Who Folge in deutsch gesehen habe kann ich dazu speziell nix sagen - aber bei den Serien wo ich beide Varianten gesehen habe, hat die Synchronisation selten gut abgeschnitten. Ganz boeses Beispiel ist NCIS mit seinen Klischee-Sprechern.


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2014)

ich habe jetzt im o ton gesehen war ja erst skeptisch zum neuen doktor und clara aber beide waren gut in folge 1 



Spoiler



leider hat mein tv karten programm nicht den untertitel mit screenshootet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem Amy Pond ihren Abschied bekam hat endlich auch clara ihren abschied via zeitreise telefon bekommen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier fand ich es witzig wie er sich amy pond zurück wünschte manchmal ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn da mc donalds nicht die Idee vom Kindermenü übernehmen tut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer diese Ausserirdischen die Nackte Glatzköpfige menschen sehen wollen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soviel gefühl in der szene - der doktor sagt zwar er wär keine umarm person mehr aber laut clara hat er da kein mitsprache recht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Szene war so cool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Szene und danach der dialog die tür ist langweilig nicht ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da habe ich sowas von gelacht als er er die namen der 7 zwerge aufzählte und bei grumpy geendet hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haltet den atem an sie sind dumm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch eine geniale szene wo er auf dem dach rumlief und den trex mit sexy woman ansprach ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube....h?v=I-QNNBPgiRQ das ist der film auf den ihr zitat anspielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die "escape pod" ein heisluft ballon aus menschenhaut 


und wer zu hölle ist sie ????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich bin mal gespannt wie der neue doktor sich noch entwicklen tut ihn den nächsten folgen derzeit mocht ich ihn einfach in die arme nehmen und sagen alles wird gut


beste szene in folge 1



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







bzw was habt ihr vom neuen intro gehalten ?


----------



## Stoneprince (24. August 2014)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich kein Englisch kann.
Mirgefällt es einfach nicht und finde dies grausig, wie die in der Serie sprechen und diese angeblichen Wortwitze finde ich nicht mal ansatzweise gut. Da sind die deutsche Sprüche wesentlich intelligenter und hörbarer als das Original.

Mag ja sein das manche es gut finden aber ich nicht und werd mir nie irgendwas mehr aufenglisch anhören wenn es von Dr. Who oder Torchwood ist, falls bei TW irgendwann mal was kommt wieder. Was ich ja eigentlich hoffe wei ldas Ende der 4. Staffel lädt förmlich dazu ein eine 5. Staffel zumachen und wäre echt schade wenn diese nicht kommt.

Solang warte ich auf Dr. Who auf deutsch und freue mich auf deutsche Synchro die bisher bei kaum einer Serie bzw Film schlecht war.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoSDbku7Cio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie das wohl wär ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

In England gibts atm grosse diskussion um die szene weil bbc ja eine serie für kinder wär und schleichend zum porno sender wird laut den beschwerden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BBC hat aber gesagt das sie dem nicht nachgehen wolle den beschwerden


----------



## Tikume (28. August 2014)

Wegen einem Kuss? Dann läuft aber viel Porno im Fernsehen


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2014)

Ein Interspecies-Lesbian-Kiss!

Und nein - es gibt keine grosse Diskussion darueber in England. Ja - ein paar Deppen finden sich immer, die die Moralkeule schwingen und von einer "Gay-Agenda" sprechen.


----------



## Tikume (31. August 2014)

So Folge 2 ...



Spoiler



Ich muss sagen, ich hatte mit der Folge so meine Probleme. 
Die Reise ins Innere des Daleks, mechanische Antikörper, wir ziehen an 3 Strippen und spielen Erinnerungen ein - das hat nicht funktioniert.

Die Erkenntnis am Ende "You are a good dalek" war natürlich cool, nur schade dass es der Rest der Folge irgendwie nicht war.


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein Interspecies-Lesbian-Kiss!



Ist natürlich die Frage. Ist das Interspecies oder das Lesbian problematisch? Ich mein in Startrek wimmelt es ja nur so von interspeziellen Vereinigungen wie Vulkaniern und Menschen oder Klingonen und Menschen etc. da sagt auch keiner was. 

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



Soldatin:  "its smaller on the outside"
Doktor: "the effect is better when you go in" 

Dalek: Daleks must bei destroyed

Clara: youre not my boss - youre my hobby

doktor: youre hips are fine - youre build like a man



war ganz nett die folge


----------



## Geige (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



Nach der starken ersten, eine eher schwache bis mittelmäßige zweite Folge.

Positiv:
- Auch wenige Daleks sind wieder bedrohlich
- Nummer 12 scheint ein sehr zielstrebiger und auch rücksichtsloser Doctor zu sein. Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zu Nummer 11 und dürfte frischen Wind bringen.
(Er lässt den Soldaten, der von den Antikörpern gesucht wird zurück, ohne auch nur den Versuch zu unternehmen ihn zu retten; er lässt
einen auf Tötung programmierten Dalek einfach so, und unbeaufsichtigt in der Hand von Soldaten zurück)
- Danny Pink könnte ein interessanter Charakter werden.

Negativ:
- Clara und der Doctor haben unzählige Abenteuer miteinander bestanden, und doch wirken die Dialoge etwas steif.
- Die Folge war im Vergleich zur letzten deutlich weniger witzig.
- Für jemanden, der ansonsten nur amerikanisches Englisch spricht und hört, war der schottische Akzent von Capaldi diesesmal etwas zu ausgeprägt und deshalb nur schwer verständlich.
- Schwache Nebendarsteller


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



könnte die dame die im "himmel" die leute begrüsst eine inkarnation von river song sein die eine armee aufbaut weil sie weiss was dem doktor am ende der staffel erwartet ?


----------



## Geige (1. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> könnte die dame die im "himmel" die leute begrüsst eine inkarnation von river song sein die eine armee aufbaut weil sie weiss was dem doktor am ende der staffel erwartet ?






Spoiler



Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige, dem die Person im Himmel bekannt vorgekommen ist?! 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich bei der Person im Himmel um River handelt. Zum einen bezeichnet sie den Doctor in Folge 8/01 als ihren
"Boyfriend", zum anderen sieht der "Garten" in dem sie sitzt dem Umfeld sehr ähnlich, in das sie der Doctor in der Bibliotheksfolge hochgeladen hat.

Ob sie dem Doctor gegenüber aber so positiv eingestellt ist bezweifle ich irgendwie. Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass sie ihm das "hochladen und vergessen" irgendwie übel nimmt und
deswegen jetzt gegen ihn arbeitet. Dafür würde sprechen, dass die Produzenten im Vorfeld gemeint haben, dass es mit diesem Doctor keine Romantik geben würde und, dass in den letzten
Staffeln immer die "Hauptbedrohung" und nicht die Rettung zum Staffelstart angeteasert wurde. Außerdem scheint der jetztige Doctor ziemlich düster zu sein. Und was könnte düsterer sein,
als seine eigene Ehefrau zur Strecke zu bringen?


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



Ich sage es ist nicht River. Es wäre einfach zu offensichtlich, langweilig und doof =p 

Klar würde es passen, auch dass CAL ja die Leute vor ihrem Tod ge "saved" hat.


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhAdBbrSgNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haltet ihr eingentlich vom neuen intro ?

ich finds ja ganz nett


----------



## Geige (2. September 2014)

Das Video ist echt gut gemacht - Was man mit ein paar Piepsern und anderen Schnitten so alles erreichen kann.   


Mir gefällt das neue Intro sehr gut. Die TARDIS kommt zwar im Vergleich zu den Vorangegangenen etwas kürzer, aber
das Uhrwerk sieht einfach "fantastic" aus.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2014)

beim rumsurfen mal wieder gefunden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpVUCv6q5Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





seit der letzten folge muss ich denken wie das hier wär ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7vCCn5NiXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






ich vermiss immer noch amy pond ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwQljIoSNZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. September 2014)

Nicht direkt meine Musikrichtung, aber trotzdem bekommt man den Beat nur schwer wieder aus dem Ohr:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPjrzle4nzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja:
Wer noch nicht alle Matt Smith Episoden gesehen hat, sollte sich das Video wegen der Spoilergefahr lieber nicht anschauen!


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2014)

obs in dieser staffel noch gesang geben wird ? was denkt ihr ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJSQFzw1pEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

nanu noch kein posting von tikume und der waschkatze ?


Ich find die robin hood folge von staffel 8 bis jetzt die beste


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2014)

Ich hatte auch mit der Folge meine Probleme.



Spoiler



Die Sache mit dem Raumschiff war für mich nicht wirklich schlüssig. Die Mannschaft die das Ding repariert sollte eigentlich irgendwie einschätzen können ob das Schiff losfliegen kann ohne zu explodieren. Und dann wird ein Goldpfeil einfach drauf geschossen (der natürlich die Hülle problemlos durchschlägt) und den Mega-Schub gibt dass es erst im All explosiert.  Das hat mir die Folge etwas vergällt.

Trotzdem war es immer noch wie immer sehr unterhaltsam. Ich mochte den Löffelkampf.


Auch der Dialog am Ende war sehr nett:

*Robin Hood:* So, is it true, Doctor?
*The Doctor:*Is what true?
*Robin Hood:* That in the future I am forgotten as a real man? I am but a legend?
*The Doctor:*I’m afraid it is.
*Robin Hood:* Good. History is a burden. Stories can make us fly.
*The Doctor:*I’m still having a little trouble believing yours I’m afraid.
*Robin Hood:* Is it so hard to credit? Tha a man born into wealth and privilege should find the plight of the oppressed and weak too much to bear…
*The Doctor:* No…
*Robin Hood:* …until one night, he is moved to steal a TARDIS? Fly among the stars, fighting the good fight? Clara told me your stories.
*The Doctor:* She should not have told you any of that.
*Robin Hood:* Well… Well, once the story started she could hardly stop herself. You are her hero I think.
*The Doctor:* I’m not a hero.
*Robin Hood:* Well, neither am I. But if we both keep pretending to be… ha-ha… perhaps others will be heroes in our name. Perhaps, we will both be stories. And may those stories never end. Goodbye, Doctor. Time Lord of Gallifrey.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

Spoiler



das mit dem raumschiff könnte man ja erklären das der sensor es falsch erkennt alles zündet und dann im all explodiert ^^

aber ich habe noch nie auf solche details geachtet da macht man sich nur die folge kaputt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassische Robin Hood Szene ^^

Aber meine Lieblingsszene war die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doktor
Oh, right, here we go,
it's laughing time!

Robin Hood
Well, you amuse me, grey old man!

Doktor
Guard! He's laughing again!
You can't keep me locked up
with a laughing person.

Robin Hood
Oh, I find that quite funny.
Do you know, I feel another laugh
coming on. Ha-ha-ha!

Doktor
Guards, I cannot remain
in this cell!
Execute me now!

Robin Hood
You heard him - execute the old fool!

Doktor
No, hang on, execute him! I do not
fear death, so execute away!
Execute him! I'd like to see
if his head keeps laughing
when you chop it off!

Robin Hood
Oh, Robin Hood always laughs
in the face of death.

Doktor
Yes, rolling around the floor
laughing,
I'd pay good money to see that!

Robin Hood
Guard! Guard!

Doktor
Guard! Guard! Guard! Guard!

Clara
Oh, you two, SHUT UP!
Do either of you understand...
in any way at all...
..that there isn't actually
a guard out there?

Robin Hood
Oh.

Doktor
I did, in fact.

Robin Hood
No, you didn't.

Clara
I said, shut up. The Doctor and
Robin Hood locked up in a cellar.
Is this seriously the best you can do.
You're determined to starve to death
in here squabbling.


Doktor
Well, I'll tell you one thing.
I'd last a lot longer than
this desiccated man-crone.

Robin Hood
Really? Really.

Clara
Well, you know what?
I think you'll find I have
a certain genetic advantage. Oh!
It is not a competition
about who can die slower.


----------



## win3ermute (10. September 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mit der Folge meine Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jo, es häuft sich anscheinend mit dem "lousy storywriting". Erst die Sache mit dem "Kabelrütteln" in "In the Dalek"; nun das. 

Und zwei Folgen fast direkt hintereinander mit Robotern, die das "promised land" suchen und auf der Erde gestrandet sind? Ich bin noch nicht wirklich angetan von den neuen Folgen. Cappaldi braucht dringlichst eine großartige Doppelfolge wie Matt Smith mit den "Weeping Angels" mit einem "definierenden Moment"...


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2014)

Internet? Ich hab ja schon angst vorm W-Lan seit The Bells of Saint John


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2014)

Neue Folge, neues Glück.



Spoiler



Ich bin zuerst davon ausgegangen, dass das eine Folge wird die mehr in Richtung Horror gehen wird.
Dementsprechend war ich erstmal enttäuscht von der "Bettszene" die vom Doctor praktisch kastriert wurde.

Schön fand ich die Geschichte um Dan Pink. Was fürs Herz. Ich mochte auch in der Vergangenheit Claras Story mit dem Blatt oder die kleine Amy die wartet.

Das Ende war dann etwas unerwartet und hat mir persönlich verdammt gut gefallen, wie es einen Bogen um die Handlung der Folge und auch weitergehend geschlagen hat.



Auch wieder einige nette Dialoge dabei:

*Junge:* Would you read me a story? It'll help me get to sleep.
*Doctor:* Sure. Once upon a time... ..the end.


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2014)

Spoiler



Naja, die Story der Folge war alles, nur irgendwie nicht zusammenhängend. Das war nach dem Motto "Hey, ich habe da ein paar Einfälle, die sich ganz gut machen. Lass' uns die alle in eine Folge schmeißen... ist doch egal, ob das viel Sinn ergibt." Das "lousy writing" setzt sich also fort. 

War also nur ein "Prank", der angebliche "Geist" in Ruperts Zimmer? Kein Klopfen an der Tür? Und das alles locker verbunden mit Claras Interesse an Rupert? Und der gesamte Koinzidenz-Haufen nur, weil der Doctor Angst im Dunkeln hat, obwohl Clara ihm die als Kind genommen haben sollte? Ne, das war alles verdammt dünn und enttäuschend.

Hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, diese Folge. Und der neue Doctor hat immer noch kein eigenes Profil bzw. eine eigene definierende Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. September 2014)

Spoiler



"Listen" hat mir persönlich eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, bis auf das komische Gefühl, dass Moffat hier einige Themen aus "Blink" recycelt hat.

Danny Pink könnte ein interessanter Charakter werden, die Chemie mit Clara stimmt aufjedenfall schon jetzt.

 

Was Capaldi meiner Meinung nach noch fehlt ist eine "Catch-Phrase". Ecclestone hatte "fantastic", Tennant "allons-y" und Smith "Geronimo". Warum muss Capaldi so "farblos" bleiben?


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2014)

Eine "Catch-Phrase" brauche ich eigentlich noch am wenigsten. Das ist bestenfalls ein Gag am Rande.

Ich finde der Charakter vom neuen Doctor ist schon da. Die Frage ist halt ob man ihn mag.

Er wirkt auf mich wie ein Kind. Das kindische Wetteifern mit Robin Hood oder dass Clara im Prinzip nun seine Nanny ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist er emotional verkümmert. Er kann sich nicht hineinversetzen wie andere Leute fühlen, ist verletzend und bekommt Zustände wenn er mal umarmt wird.

Was bisher noch nicht so rauskam, aber offenbar das Leitmotiv der Staffel ist, ist seine Angst.

 

Zur neuen Folge:



Spoiler



Von der Logik her musste ich auch hier mal wieder über das ein oder andere (ich sag nur Lüftungsschächte) hinwegsehen, was aber nicht problematisch war.

Ich fand die Folge gut, wieder mal eine typische Folge wo man nicht weiss wo man landen wird.

Auch "typische" Doctor Who Charaktere wie der Verbrecher der sein Gedächtnis gelöscht hat und es wieder will oder die Mutantin die endlich jemanden umarmen will ohne sich in diesen zu verwandeln haben mir gut gefallen.

Da er ja noch in der Dalek Folge die Leute relativ emotionslos hat drauf gehen hat lassen, bin ich auf die "Exit Strategy" dann auch prompt reingefallen.

 

*The Doctor*: Are you taller?
*Clara*: Heels.
*The Doctor*: What, do you have to reach a high shelf?


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2014)

ich habe es immer noch nicht geschafft die folge von letzte woche zu sehen


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

Meine letzte Folge war Robin hood - tikume & wintermute lohnt es sich auf englisch weiterzuschauen oder reicht es auf deutsch übersetzung zu warten ?


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag die deutsche Synchro eh nicht; also brauchst Du mich nicht fragen. Davon ab stellt sich mir langsam aber sicher die Frage, ob sich das überhaupt noch großartig lohnt, das weiterzuschauen - die Staffel ist ziemlich öde; dieser Doctor hat überhaupt kein eigenes Profil. Die Dialoge könnten in dieser Form auch für Matt Smith geschrieben sein; Capaldi wird gar keine Möglichkeit gegeben, sein volles Talent zu zeigen (und der Mann kann alles; die Schreiberlinge geben ihm nur überhaupt keine Gelegenheit, das zu zeigen).

 



Spoiler



Wäre eine ganz lustige Folge gewesen - der Doctor als Hausmeister und Claras Love-Interest entdeckt das Zeitreisen. Stattdessen bekamen wir den unsympathischsten Rupert überhaupt, dessen Zwistigkeiten mit dem Doctor absolut aufgesetzt wirkten. Noch schlimmer: Andeutungen eines neuen Companion, der für mich ein Grund wäre, komplett das Zuschauen einzustellen: Ich will kein blödes, nerviges, neunmalkluges Teenager-Blag an des Doctors Seite; den Charakter schreibt Moffat bitte sofort komplett wieder 'raus.

Ätzende, nervende Folge. Mittlerweile ist die Serie bei mir vom Serienhighlight der Woche zum "ach, das läuft ja auch noch..." abgesackt - und was ich so im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis höre, bin ich da nicht der einzige...


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2014)

Ach Du alter Grantler    *stellt sich vor wie win3ermute seine Schallplatten poliert während er über Doctor Who schimpft*

 

Bis auf die Salto-Sache hat mir die Folge gut gefallen. Und bei Doctor WHo sind selbst die schlechten Folgen immer noch besser als das was es sonst noch so gibt. Die Staffel scheint ziemlich zu spalten. Gibt auch Leute die die neue Staffel super empfinden aber mit Smith dagegen ihre Probleme hatten. Ist halt jeder anders gestrickt 

 



Spoiler



*Doctor*:  Can&#8217;t you read?!
*Courtney*:  Of course I can read.  Read what?
*Doctor*:  The door.  It says &#8220;Keep Out.&#8221;
*Courtney*:  No, it says &#8220;Go away humans.&#8221;
*Doctor*:  Oh, so it does.  Never lose your temper in the middle of a door sign.

 

Und als Companios will ich Strax, Vastra und Jenny!


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2014)

Ach Du alter Grantler  *stellt sich vor wie win3ermute seine Schallplatten poliert während er über Doctor Who schimpft*
 

Wie, Platten polieren?! Warum zum Teufel sollte man das tun?! Elektrostatische Aufladung ist Mist; ferner will man von den Rillen doch nix abtragen bzw. in diese pressen! 

 

 

 

 Bis auf die Salto-Sache hat mir die Folge gut gefallen. Und bei Doctor WHo sind selbst die schlechten Folgen immer noch besser als das was es sonst noch so gibt.
 

Der Salto war auch supermies. Ansonsten Einspruch: Ich erwarte mittlerweile mit viel mehr Vorfreude neue Folgen von "The Bridge" und "Gotham" ließ sich auch vielversprechend an. Selbst "The Strain" macht mittlerweile mehr Fun! Und das absolute Highlight derzeit für mich unter den Serien: "The Knick"! Das fing spröde an und wurde geradezu gigantisch gut (trotz Soderbergh, der in allen Folgen Regie führt). Alle vier Serien schätze ich derzeit weit höher, wobei man nach einer Folge "Gotham" ja noch nicht sooo viel sagen kann. Von "Outlander" habe ich noch nix gesehen; nach den Kritiken werde ich mir dann wohl die Staffel am Stück geben...


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2014)

Guck mal Steins;Gate


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2014)

Nö, vorher werde ich irgendwann die Zeit finden müssen, mir "Logan's Run" komplett zu geben (sind ja nur 14 Folgen). Das ist herrlich campy und startrekkisch .


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2014)

Neue Folge, neues Glück - "Kill the moon" ist für mich die bisher beste Folge der neuen Staffel. Atmosphäre stimmte und Capaldi hatte tolle Momente. Auf das Blag hätte ich allerdings verzichten können.

 



Spoiler



Der Twist war wunderbar; auch der "Bruch" Claras mit dem Doctor, der wohl Claras Abschied einleitet, passte herrlich zu dem "etwas düsteren Doctor", den man uns versprochen hatte - und es gab endlich mal wieder richtig fiese Albtraumkreaturen in einer tollen Atmosphäre...


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2014)

Spoiler



Mit Ruhm bekleckert haben sich jedenfalls weder Clara noch die Menschheit.

Dass die Menschheit fürs töten ist war klar. Alles andere wäre auch unrealistisch gewesen und hätte mich enttäuscht. Und ganz ehrlich, in der Situation hätte ich das Vieh vermutlich auch killen wollen.

 

Und was macht Clara? Sie hat erstmal nicht die Eier selbst eine Entscheidung zu fällen und delegiert es einfach weiter.

Und die Vorwürfe an den Doctor sind meines Erachtens nicht gerechtfertigt. Es ging ja nicht ums helfen oder nicht helfen, sondern um die Entscheidung.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand die Folge ok - aber so richtig warm werde ich mit dem neuen Doctor nicht. Ich denke ein Teil des Erfolgs des Reboots ist den Doctoren und ihrer Art zu verdanken, die ja durchaus verschieden war - aber immer irgendwie positiv und irgendwie wuselig/abgedreht. Manchmal hat man den Eindruck dem neuen Doctor wird das auch angetragen - und dann entstehen sehr krampfhaft gewollt wirkende Szenen.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-6fEj17MK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Oktober 2014)

Nanü, nix zur "Mummy"-Folge?

 

Heck, endlich haben wir den eigenständigen, düsteren Doctor, der sich von allen anderen abhebt: "LIE TO HER!" Um dann am Schluß dermaßen zerbrechlich und sensibel zu wirken - das ist Capaldi; das kann kein Ecclestone, kein Tennant und auch kein Smith; das ist Capaldi pur! Das ist das Potential des Schauspielers, das endlich abgerufen wird - warum denn nicht schon vorher, verdammt noch mal?

 

Ich hatte tagelang keine Lust auf die "Orient-Folge", weil das nur als Lückenfüller in einer eh schon schlechten Staffel erschien. Story-mäßig ist das nix besonderes im Who-Universe - aber was eine Charakterentwicklung; was für eine Bühne für Capaldi. In Verbindung mit "Kill the moon" läßt mich das den schlaffen Auftakt vergessen; ich bin wieder ein "Whovian"!

 

Und Capaldi-Fan! Claras "Wahl" in der letzten Folge war schon gigantisch gut; Capaldis Darstellung der "düsteren Seite" in Verbindung mit der "fragilen Seite" des Doctors unbezahlbar!

 

I'm fixed again!

 

Ach ja: "Are you my mummy?" I laughed so hard...


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2014)

Are you my mummy?

 

Ich bin die Woche zu nix gekommen und habe dann auch erst vorgestern die Folge zu Ende geschaut.

Die Mumie an sich war auch nicht das Spannende, sondern eben das Gespräch am Ende.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2014)

@wintermute ich warte auf die deutschen folgen weil es laut euch nicht sich lohnte weiter auf englisch zu schauen  deshalb kann ich nicht mit diskutieren


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei Doctor Who wartet man nicht auf deutsche Folgen ... bbrrr  .... ja ich weiss aber sowas kann ich nicht einfach unkommentiert hinnehmen 

Wobei ich die Synchro vom neuen Doctor noch nicht kenne (gibt's da überhaupt eine? ).


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2014)

Spricht der dann hochdeutsch oder nutzt man einen dt. Dialekt um das Schottische nachzustellen?


----------



## win3ermute (18. Oktober 2014)

Wynn, wir bzw. ich haben nicht geraten, die Dinger auf deutsch zu schauen bzw. darauf zu warten. Ich würde keinem raten, "Doctor Who" in deutsch zu schauen - da fehlt mindestens die Hälfte; bei dem schnellen Sprachwitz und der Darstellung wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr.

 

"Doctor Who" in deutsch ist, als ob man freiwillig einen um die besten Szenen geschnittenen Film anschaut! Synchros an sich sind die Pest (in extremen Beispielen zerstören sie den kompletten Film - siehe "Starship Troopers"; siehe "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"; siehe "Session 9"(1)). Bei dem Doctor ist es die Artikulation, die den Schauspieler ausmacht - wer das auf deutsch und einfach nur "übersprochen" schaut, bekommt genau gar nix vom eigentlichen Schauspiel mit.

 

Egal, in welcher Sprache in einem Film gesprochen wird: Emotionen, Betonungen etc. bekommt man nur unmittelbar mit, wenn man tatsächlich das Original schaut. Wenn ich sowas lese wie "der und der war doch in diesem oder jenem Film total schlecht!" und dann mitbekomme, daß der Zuschauer tatsächlich nur die meist lieblos "übersprochene" Version mitbekommen hat, überfällt mich das "Facepalm"-Syndrom.

 

In einer so "typisch englischen" Serie wie "Doctor Who" irgendwas zu bewerten, wenn man eben gar nicht das so "typisch ausmachende", sondern lediglich den Abklatsch in übersprochender Form gesehen hat, ist absolut unnütz! ALLE Doctoren seit dem Reboot werden im Höchstmaß durch die Sprache bzw. ihrer Interpretation und Artikulation derselben definiert; die körperliche Sprache ist allerhöchstens die Hälfte des Spaßes! Wer sich darum "beraubt", ist selber Schuld - und er soll sich gar nicht erst wagen, "Schauspiel" zu bewerten; weil das hat er ja gar nicht erst mitbekommen!

 

Was ich geraten habe, ist die bisher gesendeten Folgen bis "Kill the moon" gar nicht erst anzusehen, weil die schlecht waren - und seit zwei Folgen nehme ich das zurück; "Kill the moon'" war bereits mehr als gut; die "Mummy"-Folge ist nicht storytechnisch, aber darstellerisch absolut großartig! Niemals würde ich dazu raten, gerade DIESE Serie in übersprochener Form zu schauen!

 

Ich bin Original-Ton-Nazi! Ich will das Schauspiel tatsächlich mit allen Nuancen - und nix halbherzig übersprochenes, das mit dem Original bzw. dessen Urheber genau gar nix mehr zu tun hat! Nicht mal unbedeutende Serien wie "CSI", "Castle", "Bones", "The Walking Dead", "Breaking Bad", "The Sopranos", "The Strain" etc. pp. kommen MIR übersprochen ins Haus! Nada! Never! Geht wech!

 

Was mir natürlich den Vorteil bietet, daß mir eine versaute Tonspur wie bei "Sucker Punch" völlig egal ist. Heck, einen großen Teil meiner Blus/DVDs kaufe ich aus dem Ausland, weil ich die deutsche Synchro niemals hören würde und mich das nicht mal im Ansatz interessiert, wenn die fehlt (daß die dann auch vielfach günstiger sind bzw. eine bessere Ausstattung nebst Covergestaltung haben, ist ein zusätzlicher Bonus). ich raubmordkopiere nicht mal irgendwas, was keine O-Ton-Spur hat!

Selbst wenn es aus Thailand, China, Frankreich, Japan etc. ist - Sprachen, die ich nicht mal im Ansatz verstehe im Gegensatz zu Englisch, wo ich dank jahrelanger Übung komplett auf Untertitel verzichten kann - will ich O-Ton und rate dazu! Bei manchen Filmen wie dem indizierten "BR" (geht um Schüler auf einer Insel, die gezwungen werden, sich gegenseitig umzubringen) taugt weder die deutsche Synchro noch die deutschen Untertitel tatsächlich was - da muß man auf die englischsprachigen Versionen (Sprache Japan; UTs englisch) zugreifen, will man die Handlung bewerten (die englischsprachigen UTs in diesem Falle sind von Japanesen als "inhaltsgleich" bewertet, während die deutschen UTs ebenso wie die Synchro vom tatsächlichen Inhalt abweichen - und damit den Film entstellen!).

 

So! Rant Ende! Kann Zam dann der Selbstdarstellungsliste hinzufügen...

 

(1) SST: In der deutschen Synchro wird ein "erster Bugkrieg" dazugefügt. Die Original-Spur ist gnadenlos Hitlers "Mein Kampf" nachempfunden, dem die Vorlage auch fröhnt und die erst der Regisseur satirisch überhöht. Im Original gibt es keinen ersten Bugkrieg; die Menschen sind eindeutig die Aggressoren. In der Diskussion am Anfang geht es ausschließlich um die Motive aus "Mein Kampf", die im späteren Verlauf ebenso gnadenlos karikiert werden: Wahlrecht nur, wenn man gedient hat und das Recht des Stärkeren.

"Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod": Die Abweichungen vom O-Ton sind den ganzen Film über sehr ärgerlich. Zum Schluß allerdings wird es extrem: Henry Fonda stellt sich Charles Bronson. In der deutschen Version: "Weil ich ein Mann bin!", worauf Bronson bärbeißig antwortet: "Ja, ein Mann!"

Im Original: "I'm a man!" Darauf Bronson; überhaupt nicht zynisch, sondern ganz versonnen: "An ancient race!" *BUMM* Filminhalt zusammengefasst! Weil es geht in "Once upon a time in west" (nix von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod", sondern übersetzt "Es war einmal im Westen") um den Verlust der Werte: "Echte" Männer haben ausgedient; Bankiers wie der behinderte Eisenbahner, die einem in den Rücken schießen, sind die Zukunft! Daß Bronson vorher seinen Widersacher beschützt, ist in dieser "männlichen, ausgestorbenen (ancient) Ethik" begründet: Sie sind Männer; sie stehen zu ihren Taten; sie baden das noch selbst aus. Siehe hierzu auch den wenig später entstandenen "The Wild Bunch" - eventuell der beste Western überhaupt (zumindest einer der besten Filme, die ich jemals gesehen habe)! Muß man in dieser Form nicht gut finden oder unterschreiben, aber das ist einer der Hintergedanken in Leones Film - und einer der Gründe, warum er funktioniert bzw. so großartig ist. Nur in der deutschen Synchro findet genaud das gar nicht statt.

Ärger noch: Als Bronson dem sterbenden Fonda die Mundharmonika in den Mund stopft, lautet es auf der deutschen Tonspur "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod". Im Original ist da nix - absolute Stille! Leone wollte keine Macho-Sprüche und schon gar keine Rechtfertigung des deutschen Titels, der mit dem Film nix gemein hat!

Ähnlich fiese absolute Entstellung des Filmthemas erfährt übrigens auch "High Plain Drifter" von und mit Clint Eastwood. In diesem vortrefflichen Western sucht ein "Rächer" eine Stadt ein und bestraft jeden (keine Ahnung, ob dieser fiese Film dank einer Vergewaltigung immer noch indiziert ist, weswegen ich den deutschen Titel nicht nennen werde). Zum Schluß wird er gefragt, wer er denn sei. Im Deutschen wird daraus ein gewöhnlicher Mensch mit Erklärung (natürlich Off-Ton, weil die Darsteller eben ansonsten nix sagen). Im O-Ton gibt es nur eine Antwort: "You know who I am!" ("Du weißt, wer ich bin!"). Die gewalttätige Christus-Geschichte wird damit mystisch (wiederum aufgegriffen und weichgespült in Eastwoods eigenem "Pale Rider"; quasi ein schwaches Remake des fiesen, bösen "High Plane Drifter". Wenn ihr auch sonst keine Western anseht - diesen Film (und Eastwoods "Outlaw Josey Wales" neben Leones "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly" und natürlich "The Wild Bunch") solltet ihr sehen! Das lohnt sich! Versprochen!

"Session 9": Schon oft drüber geschrieben. In diesem Film hat man einen fieseren Bösewicht als alle bisherigen Filmtöter zusammen. Nur sieht man den nicht, man HÖRT ihn nur. Von einem leierenden Tonband. Wo im Original die fiesesten Emotionen zu hören sind, da wird im deutschen Ton eine wahrhaft tonlose "Verbrecherstimme" ohne all' das Glucksen und die perverse Freude am "Bösen" inkl. der schlechten Qualität eines leierenden Tonbandes sprichwörtlich abgespult! Diese Stimme ist aber einer der ausschlaggebenden Punkte für die gnadenlos gute Qualität von "Session 9"! Der ganze Film funktioniert nicht mehr, nimmt man das weg (ist, als würde man Jason in einem "Freitag der 13."-Nachfolger digital entfernen und durch einen typischen Buchhalter ersetzen. Wobei "Session 9" in der Original-Version sowas wie "Friday 13." deklassiert wie ein 5-Sterne-Menu einen schlechten Imbiß-Fraß. "Session 9" beißt wie ein bösartiger Hund. Und "Simons" Antwort am Schluß mit dieser abgrundtief wahren und deshalb so erschreckenden Botschaft auf die Frage, wo er denn lebe, wirkt zusätzlich so absolut verstörend, weil wir "Simons" Freude an der Zerstörung in dieser begeisterten Art vorher wahrgenommen haben. Natürlich nicht in der deutschen Synchro; da fehlt das alles).

 

Übrigens keine Einzelfälle. Im japanischen "Ring" bekommt man nicht nur eine schlechte Synchro; alle unheimlichen Soundeffekte sind obendrein entfernt. Passiert gerade bei japanischen Filmen öfters, da hier oftmals keine eigene Effektspur vorliegt. Siehe hierzu auch den koreanischen "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance". Wer die DVD hat, sollte gegen Ende einfach mal umschalten. Im Original überlagert das Todesröcheln den Abspann; in der deutschen Version fehlt das komplett.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich weiss Tikume hat mir schon die nazi szene bei dr who gezeigt ^^

 

aber nach robin hood folge hiess es ja lohnt erstmal nicht weiterzuschauen 

 

Und deine ausführungen sind immer informativ zu lesen  könntest du öfters schreiben


----------



## win3ermute (18. Oktober 2014)

Boah, was hasse ich die "Zitat"-Funktion seit der Foren-Änderung. Braucht man dazu eine Anleitung? Ist's gar nicht gewünscht, daß man mehrere Aussagen zitiert bzw. auf mehere Aspekte eines Postings zielgerichtet eingeht? Das "

 


" funzt wunderbar in so ziemlichen allen Foren; da braucht es keine Änderung. Mach ich das halt "händisch"...

 

Edit: Darf man offensichtlich nicht mal mehr im Text schreiben... diese Forensoftware ist ziemlich kagge...

 

 


aber nach robin hood folge hiess es ja lohnt erstmal nicht weiterzuschauen 


 

Wie ich schon schrub: Die letzten beiden Folgen waren verdammt gut! Vorletzte Folge haste einen Doctor, der Clara vor eine wirklich historische Wahl stellt - ihre Reaktion darauf ist meiner Ansicht nach verdammt Scheiße!

 



Spoiler



Er sagt ihr, daß diese Wahl, ob sie den Mond tötet oder nicht, ein Fixpunkt in der Zeit ist, auf die er keinen Einfluß hat - und haut ab! Clara muß alleine ihre Entscheidung treffen - und ist sauer, weil der Doctor sie nicht "respektieren" würde (Bullshit! Er hat ihr die größte Ehre ungefähr seit Anbeginn der Menschheit erwiesen). Frauen...

 

Neue Folge ist das "letzte Abenteuer" vom Doctor und Clara, weil sie keinen Bock mehr hat: Er macht halt Dinge, mit denen sie nicht einverstanden ist. Und erstmals erleben wir den versprochenen "bösen Doctor"... der sich am Ende relativiert. Beides ist großartig geschauspielert und MEIN persönlicher Doctor-Moment: Rationaler und damit "böser" war kein Doctor bisher - und fragiler und verletzlicher als  bei der Auflösung auch nicht. Wie ich schon schrub: Capaldi kann alles als Darsteller - man muß ihn nur lassen! Warum die Schreiberlinge so lange gebraucht haben, um Capaldis Resourcen auszunutzen, weiß ich nicht. Tennant und Smith hatten kein wirkliches Portfolio bis zum Doctor; Capaldi hingegen schon.

 

Früher war es eine Frage, ob der neue Darsteller dem Doctor gerecht würde. Bei Capaldi ist das nicht der Fall: Der kann alles; die Stories oder vielmehr sein Part müssen aber entsprechend geschrieben sein. Und das waren sie endlich im Falle der letzten zwei Folgen; Capaldi "zündet" durch wie sonstwas und könnte mein "Lieblingsdoctor" werden.

 

Hatte heute noch die "Diskussion" mit einem guten Freund (für Tiku: Das Jodzel!), der behauptete, "Kill the moon" sei schwach, weil die Story hätte er als Jugendlicher bereits in einer Anthologie gelesen. Stellte sich heraus, daß damit tatsächlich nur absolute Grundzüge gemeint waren und sein Argument nicht haltbar waren - von Spinnen, Mond, der Clara-Entscheidung etc. (halt alles, was den tatsächlichen Gehalt der Story ausmachte) ist da nämlich gar nix vorgekommen. Und der ist normalerweise ein "Schwergewicht" in Sachen Argumentation; an dem kommt man nicht so einfach vorbei (hat seinen Grund, warum er mein bester Freund ist).

 

Im Prinzip, was Claras Entscheidung betrifft bzw. die Folgen daraus, stimmte er mit mir überein: Verdammt gute Story und ein "definierendes Doctor-Element": Er hat ihr die Entscheidung überlassen, gegen den Willen der Menschheit zu entscheiden, damit nicht nur temporär alles gut wird, sondern dies ein entscheidender Moment im gesamten Dasein unser Spezies wird. Seine Begründung: "Aus Respekt! Weil ich Dir vertraue, daß Du immer die richtige Entscheidung triffst!" Und sie ist angepisst.... wie gesagt: Frauen...

 

Die letzte Episode sah von der Vorschau her langweilig aus: Auf einem interstellaren "Orient-Express" killt eine Mumie irgendwelche Menschen. Es soll das letzte Abenteuer von Clara und dem Doctor sein ("Aber Du kommst doch noch zu Parties oder besuchst uns?" Doctor: "Ähhhhhhhmmmmmmm...... eher nicht?"). Es sei die Art, wie dieser Doctor seine Aufgaben löse, die Clara nicht gefällt - und sie bekommt neues Futter, weil dieser Doctor ist unbarmherzig rational und zwingt sie zu einer ebenso unbarmherzigen Aktion ("LIE TO HER!"). Capaldi ist großartig und absolut überzeugend in diesen Szenen! Und dann kommt der Twist... und am Ende erklärt sich ein Doctor, der gar nicht mehr autoritär wirkt, sondern verdammt verletzlich und erschöpft (erneut großartige Leistung von Capaldi - wie ich schon schrub: Der kann alles!).

 

Das "lügende Zweigesicht" bekommt Clara verpasst, nachdem sie sieht, wer dieser neue Doctor ist.

 

Wer hinter dem Computer "Gus" steckt? Ob der Doctor tatsächlich alle und nicht nur Clara und sich gerettet hat, wie er andeutete? Rätsel, denen wir wie gewohnt in den nächsten "Who"-Folgen begegnen werden!



[/Spoiler]

 


Und deine ausführungen sind immer informativ zu lesen  könntest du öfters schreiben


 

Bin ja dafür bekannt, gerade von der Textlänge etwas über die Stränge zu schlagen, wenn mich irgendwas interessiert bzw. dann ganz weit auszuholen. Allerdings wurde ich schon mal als "Selbstdarsteller" bezeichnet, weil ich O-Ton bevorzuge (nach dem Motto: "Du willst Dich doch nur von anderen abheben!"); auch von einem Mod (deshalb die O-Ton-Begründung etwas länger). 

 

NATÜRLICH verteidige ich meine Meinung von wegen O-Ton gerne. NATÜRLICH bin ich auch Selbstdarsteller (wer nicht, der dauernd in Foren schreibt?). Mir oder allen O-Ton-Freunden allerdings zu unterstellen, ich mache das ja nur, um mich von anderen abzuheben halte ich nicht nur für völlig daneben, sondern für völlig idiotisch.

Beispiele, warum ich O-Ton  bevorzuge, habe ich oben genügend gegeben - das sind keine extremen Ausnahmen, sondern das, was auch heute noch üblich ist.

Wäre ein wenig viel der "Selbstdarstellung", würde ich alleine aus diesem Grund BDs/DVDs aus dem Ausland ohne deutsche Synchro kaufen und ganz alleine auf meinem TV im O-Ton ansehen. Wie gesagt; Das mache ich sogar bei Dingen, wo ich nicht mal ein Fitzelchen der Sprache verstehe.

 

Ach ja: "Are you my mummy?" Immerhin ist das dieses Mal nicht dem Herrn Tiku durchgerutscht


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2014)

Flatline fand ich insgesamt bisher am stimmigsten.

 



Spoiler



 

Der Gegner war vom Typus her zwar nur eine Art Zombie, aber nett in Szene gesetzt.

Interessant war vor allem der Rollentausch, Clara als Doctor. Dank der Situation gab es auch einige kuriose Szenen (Hammer, Adams Family).

Großartig wie der Doctor am Ende in Rage war, da hatte Capaldi endlich mal etwas "bums".


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Das wär doch mal was ein weiblicher Doktor ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2014)

auch ohne dr who weiter geschaut zu haben aber "the internet is dark and full of spoilers"

 

WTF

 

 



Spoiler



misty abkürzung für mistress und der master der ja angeblich seinen frieden hatte ist plötzlich eine frau ?

 

haben die da einen präsedenzfall geschaffen das der nächste doktor eine frau sein kann ?


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2014)

Spoiler



 

Clara: You're going to help me?

 

The Doctor: Well, why wouldn't I help you?

 

Clara: Cos of what I just did. I just...

 

The Doctor: You betrayed me. Betrayed my trust, you betrayed our friendship, you betrayed everything that I've ever stood for.
You let me down!

Clara: Then why are you helping me? Why?

 

The Doctor: Do you think I care for you so little that betraying me would make a difference?


 

Der Master war ne Überraschung. Am Ende habe ich echt schon fast gefürchtet, dass es River ist ...


----------



## Geige (6. November 2014)

Spoiler



Die Folge wäre richtig gut gewesen, wenn man die sehr heftige Reaktion von Clara besser hätte verstehen können.

Als Amy sich damals freiwillig den weinenden Engeln ausgeliefert hat, war jedem klar, warum sie das tat. Man kannte Amy, man kannte Rory,

und man wusste was sie schon alles füreinander getan haben.

Bei Clara verhält es sich anders. Das selbe Mädchen, das für den Doctor in den Zeitstrom sprang um ihn wieder, und wieder zu retten, soll ihn

jetzt wegen einer Liebschaft mit einem völlig austauschbarem Nebencharakter auf die schlimmste denkbare Weiße verraten haben?! Irgendwie unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Snoggo (6. November 2014)

Spoiler



Die Folge wäre richtig gut gewesen, wenn man die sehr heftige Reaktion von Clara besser hätte verstehen können.

Als Amy sich damals freiwillig den weinenden Engeln ausgeliefert hat, war jedem klar, warum sie das tat. Man kannte Amy, man kannte Rory,

und man wusste was sie schon alles füreinander getan haben.

Bei Clara verhält es sich anders. Das selbe Mädchen, das für den Doctor in den Zeitstrom sprang um ihn wieder, und wieder zu retten, soll ihn

jetzt wegen einer Liebschaft mit einem völlig austauschbarem Nebencharakter auf die schlimmste denkbare Weiße verraten haben?! Irgendwie unglaubwürdig.



 

 



Spoiler



Nach Folge 10 hat sie sich ausführlichst mit ihrem Leben auseinander gesetzt (wie von Mr. Pink gewünscht; siehe Zettelchen am Anfang mit ihren ganzen Stationen).
Daraufhin hat sie sich dafür entschieden, das sie Mr. Pink liebt. Und zwar so sehr, das er der einzige ist, zu dem sie dies jemals wieder sagen wird.
Es war ihr sogar so wichtig, das sie ihn angerufen hat, anstatt noch zu warten. Ein Anruf der ihm dann erstmal das Leben gekostet hat.

Eine für dich austauschbare Nebenperson kann für eine Figur die wichtigste Person sein, wichtiger als das Universum, Zeit und/oder Raum selbst.

Und Menschen haben schon für wesentlich blödere Dinge viel riskiert und dämlichste Dummheiten begangen.

Aber ich gebe recht, man hätte es besser vorher ausbreiten sollen, damit es logischer wird.


----------



## Snoggo (6. November 2014)

auch ohne dr who weiter geschaut zu haben aber "the internet is dark and full of spoilers"

 

WTF

 

 



Spoiler



misty abkürzung für mistress und der master der ja angeblich seinen frieden hatte ist plötzlich eine frau ?

 

haben die da einen präsedenzfall geschaffen das der nächste doktor eine frau sein kann ?

 



 

Ne, das ist früher schonmal passiert.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2014)

Bei Rory war es halt glaubwürdiger für den Zuschauer, da er schon relativ früh auch auf den Reisen mit dabei war und er ja noch dazu eine etwas längere vergangenheit mit Amy hatte.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2014)

Spoiler



 


Nach Folge 10 hat sie sich ausführlichst mit ihrem Leben auseinander gesetzt (wie von Mr. Pink gewünscht; siehe Zettelchen am Anfang mit ihren ganzen Stationen).
Daraufhin hat sie sich dafür entschieden, das sie Mr. Pink liebt. Und zwar so sehr, das er der einzige ist, zu dem sie dies jemals wieder sagen wird.
Es war ihr sogar so wichtig, das sie ihn angerufen hat, anstatt noch zu warten. Ein Anruf der ihm dann erstmal das Leben gekostet hat.


 

Naja. 

Eine wirklich überzeugende Lovestory ist das nun aber wirklich nicht. 

Sie kennt Dany seit gefühlt 4 Wochen, "liebt" ihn aber nach etwas Brainstorming - ist Liebe und Liste/Brainstorming nicht schon ein Widerspruch in sich? - schon so sehr, dass sie den Mann verrät, mit dem

sie allen möglichen Gefahren getrotz, und für den sie sich mehrfach geopfert hat?! 

Das ist einfach nur schlechtes Storytelling. 

Ich persönliche finde Clara nicht schlecht, aber man hat doch so dass Gefühl, dass sich die Autoren nicht so recht entscheiden konnten, 

welches Leitmotiv dem Charakter zugrunde liegt. 

 

 

 

 

Eine für dich austauschbare Nebenperson kann für eine Figur die wichtigste Person sein, wichtiger als das Universum, Zeit und/oder Raum selbst.
 

Aber sollte das bei einer TV-Serie dem Zuschauer nicht auch irgendwie vermittelt werden?


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Auf Deutsch nachgelegt: "Doctor Who" Staffel 8 ab Mitte November bei FOX

 

Ab dem 15. November ist Doctor Who Staffel 8 samstags ab 19 Uhr in Doppelfolgen synchronisiert zu sehen.

 


 

http://www.moviejones.de/news/news-auf-deutsch-nachgelegt-doctor-who-staffel-8-ab-mitte-november-bei-fox_19928.html


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2014)

Kein Mensch will das synchronisiert sehen =P

 

Was die letzte Folge angeht:



Spoiler



Zuerst dachte ich: Och nöö, nun springen sie auf den Zombie Zug auf (ich hasse zombies).

Letztendlich war die Cybermen Bedrohung aber wieder mal nur ein Vehikel und ich muss sagen, dass ich ab der Hälfte der Folge wirklich am Bildschirm geklebt habe.

An die Pandorica und End of Time kam dieses Finale zwar nicht ran, aber gut war es schon.

 

Am Ende dachte ich dann noch (2 mal!) sie begehen die "jetzt kommt Danny zurück" Todsünde, aber sie haben es sich verkniffen.

 

Auch die Trennung von Clara und dem Doctor (wobei die erstmal nur bis zur Weihnachtsfolge halten dürfte) war gänzlich anders als gedacht.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Derzeit diskutieren die ob dr who nicht zu dunkel wurde mit staffel 8 weil die letzten dr who nie so dunkel waren

 

und da das internet voller spoiler ist

 



Spoiler



ich sah ein gif wo clara zu einem cybermen spricht das es sie in wirklichkeit garnicht gibt in dieser existenzebene

wird das wieder the impossible girl oder wie ?


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2014)

Guck lieber mal die Serie statt irgendwelcher Gifs


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

die gifs sind überall im inet und serie schau dann auf deutsch (ja ich weiss wortwitz geht verloren) aber atm nicht die ruhe für untertitel schauen


----------



## win3ermute (13. November 2014)

Ich habe nach dem eher enttäuschenden Finale die letzte Staffel als "Nicht wirklich gelungene Einführung eines neuen Doctors" komplett abgehakt. Sehr guter Schauspieler, dem kaum eine Möglichkeit gegeben wird, sein Potential zu entfalten und zum größten Teil enttäuschende Stories ohne echtes Highlight.

 



Spoiler



Capaldis Wutausbruch am Ende sowie die "Hug"-Szene zeigte das Potential auf - ich hätte gar nix gegen einen wütenden, zynischen Doctor einzuwenden. Die Balance bliebe durch seine "Unverständigkeit" - siehe seine Frage nach Claras Heels - gewahrt. Bisher sehe ich nur einen "Versuch", dem Doctor düstere Elemente beizumischen, aber dabei bloß nicht anzuecken.



 

Was mir übrigens wirklich fehlt, ist ein "Theme". Matt Smiths Theme "I am the Doctor" ist nicht nur fantastisch, sondern diente manch definierendem Moment zur Unterstützung:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47qXocZR_Mw


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2014)

Spoiler



Ich wahr total geschockt als raus kamme er Missy ist anfangs dachte ich sie sei Die Rani aber nein erst ma n heftigen Bitch Slap geben das es Der Master ist was mich nur entwas Konfus macht ist wie genau er wieder gebohren wurde....und jetzt musste Er/Sie/es ja entgultig tot sei weil Er/Sie von nem Cyberman Pulverisiert würde

Zu ClaDoctor Sache naja finds nicht so pralle das die beiden sich gegen ende richtig hart anlügen das Danny wieder dasei(was er nicht ist Danny hatte das Kind durch den Riss geschickt)und Der Doctor das er Galifrey wiedergefunden hat und jetzt dahin zuruck kehrr)


Aber in allem fand ich das ziemlich geil das Finale


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FWP23X7JE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8dyaN4yW_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulZ1bjQNOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Christmas Special. Da hat der Drehbuchschreiber offenbar Inception geschaut.

Ob's jetzt an dem Liter Glühwein lag oder nicht, aber hat mir gefallen.

 



Spoiler



Am Ende nochmal schön angetäuscht, dass es die letzte Clara Folge ist und dann doch noch in einer Reunion geendet.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rpyk_dAyxgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Das wär mal interessante version ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_s0Qe5OjNFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Februar 2015)

Was mir übrigens wirklich fehlt, ist ein "Theme". Matt Smiths Theme "I am the Doctor" ist nicht nur fantastisch, sondern diente manch definierendem Moment zur Unterstützung:

 

Etwas spät, aber ich persönlich fand, dass es schon ein wiederkehrendes Thema gab, das auch Analog zu "I Am The Doctor" und "The Majestic Tale" in diversen Variationen zu hören war.

 

Ich meine das Stück, dass u.a. in Deep Breath einsetzt, als sich der Doktor zu erkennen gibt oder zu Beginn des Weihnachtsspecials, als der Doktor zu Clara in die Tardis kommt und den Antrieb anwirft. Einen offiziellen Titel gibt es zwar noch nicht, aber auf Youtube wird es (wie ich finde passenderweise) teilweise als "I Am The TWELFTH Doctor" betitelt.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/02/bbc-confirms-missys-return-to-doctor-who/


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2015)

Am 19. September geht es endlich weiter.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0csVdLbDMO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2015)

Alex Kingston würde für ein parr weitere folgen unter vertrag gesetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2015)

Für die Weihnachtsfolge oder so habe ich am Rande mitbekommen.


----------



## willieh (11. September 2015)

Rexo schrieb:


> Alex Kingston würde für ein parr weitere folgen unter vertrag gesetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr gut


----------



## spectrumizer (11. September 2015)

Dr. Who hat für mich seit S5, durch dieses ganze Drama um Amy, Rory und ihr "Kind" (Spoilers ...) an Spannung und Reiz verloren. Seither nicht mehr angefasst. Schade. Aber ich hasse so ein melodramatisches Gedümpel, was sich über etliche Episoden hinzieht.  

Ich finde sowieso, dass Amy (und vorallem der weinerliche Rory) absolute Fehlbesetzungen, bzw. Fehlcharaktere sind / waren.


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2015)

Da sieht man wieder wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Aber Geschmäcker sind eh verschieden und ist ja auch ok so.

Für mich waren die Staffeln 4 & 5 des Neustarts am geilsten, aber ich werde auch die neue Staffel mit allen höhen und Tiefen garantiert geniessen.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2015)

Gleich am Anfang mal Nick Case Weeping Song - Aliens haben also auch Musikgeschmack.

Mit der Thematik der Folge auf jeden Fall eine interessante Eröffnung, wie es ausgeht sehn wir dann aber dank Doppelfolge erst nächste Woche.



Spoiler



Etwas übertrieben fand ich die Sache mit der E-Gitarre und dem Panzer.

Mehr Missy in der Staffel würde mir gut gefallen.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Februar 2017)

Staffel 8 Ep 7 ... "Kill the Moon". Oh man ...    ... Worst Episode so far.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2017)

Und Danny / Rupert Pink ist ein Vollidiot. 

 

... Warum packen die überhaupt solche Typen in die Story.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2017)

Gab es eigentlich 2016 ein Weihnachtsspecial? Sky hatte nichts ausgestrahlt und ich irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.


----------

